# Wife pregnant during the VISA process



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I have read in the pdf provided by the CO that if spouse becomes pregnant before VISA is granted, I would need to inform them about it.

Assuming that the MED is already submitted to the CO before spouse gets pregnant.
My query is What is the implecation of the above situation ! Is that VISA would not be granted till the baby is delivered or what is it like !

Kindly reply !

Thanks in advance,
Robinhood.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

If medicals done no problem, visa will be granted. If no medical visa will be put on hold until after birth to allow wife to have xray. 
If you get grant before birth you still need to validate as does your wife regardless of pregnancy.

If baby born after grant outside of Australia you need to apply for a visa for it to travel to Australia. If child born in australia and you have PR children is a citizen. 

You must inform CO of any changes in circumstances until grant and validation, pregnancy only being one change.


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks a ton Shel for the reply. It really helps.

-Robinhood


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi
I have applied for pr on 18th dec. My wife has due date in april. I did not added this details anywhere as i was not aware that such details should be added. Please guide me what should i do now?
Adding a point, our medical, pcc everything is complete.
Can anyone guide me on this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

You wait to get a CO and tell them. As medicals are done if granted before birth she will have to validate. If not granted before birth you get birth certificate and passport asap after birth and send to CO to have baby added to application. 
If baby is born in australia after grant it is a citizen, if born elsewhere you need a child visa.


----------



## robinhood (Nov 19, 2012)

_shel said:


> You wait to get a CO and tell them. As medicals are done if granted before birth she will have to validate. If not granted before birth you get birth certificate and passport asap after birth and send to CO to have baby added to application.
> If baby is born in australia after grant it is a citizen, if born elsewhere you need a child visa.


Hi Shel,
Just one quick query. You say that the "mother might have to validate" in case of birth beofre grant. What exactly is meant by VALIDATION please !And what is the process.

Thanks,
Robinhood


----------



## Gracelu (Dec 25, 2012)

I agree with Shel.. If there is no health problems.. should be okay. 
I have a cousin who has the same experience and they went okay. 
=) 

Cheers for your baby soon =)


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

Gracelu said:


> I agree with Shel.. If there is no health problems.. should be okay.
> I have a cousin who has the same experience and they went okay.
> =)
> 
> Cheers for your baby soon =)


Thanks.....


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

Not yet after sometimes..... .....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

You will both have to fly to Australia before the date given by CO to 'activate' the visa. If you don't go the visa is cancelled. You simply pass through immigration and its validated. Nothing else needed. You could then get on the next flight home or stay in australia forever and make your home. But unless your wife was ill with the pregnancy, past the date by which she can fly or having given birth in the last couple of weeks she will have to go to validate. Pregnancy in itself is not reason for CO to change the valdation date, only serious illness ect is. 
I validated at 5.5 months, was most uncomftable but I had to do it.


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks... ur input is helpful .. .


----------



## suvlam (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi,

in this situation , the X ray is done after delivery and hence we will include the baby in the application process , so my question is . does Baby also need to travel to activate his Visa or baby is relieved from this activation process.

Thanks
Suvlam


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I believe everyone is required to validate - validation is nothing but entry stamp on your passport. Without going you can not have it validated!


----------



## deeps.vaishu (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm currently residing in Chennai, Inida. At present, I'm in a dialemma and wasn't sure which would be the correct choice. Hence request your valuable advice on this...

My husband is most likely to get an invite in the next round, and we had plans around that. Now that I'm pregnant and wanted to know how would this affect our PR. Fist and foremost, we have decided to have this child. One doubt I had was towards the chest X-Ray. Even that was recommended by our Gyn by using the protective gears. 

Given this situation, I have devised a plan and not sure would that be a correct choice. Hence wanted to know all of your insight as well...

My due date is sometimes in April, 2016. If we get grant before that we are planning to shift to Australia sometime during January 2016 and deliver baby there. Would this be a right decision? I'm not sure about the pros and cons. The only thing that I'm concerned about is the cost of post delivery and how will I take care of myself and my 2 year kid while my husband is away for work. 
Below are the few listed doubts:


Firstly, what if I encounter delivery pain while my husband is away for work. Is there a way for me to get emergency medical assistance and how can I make sure my 2 year kid is taken care?

Secondly, If emergency medical service like ambulance are available what is the cost involved? or is there any better option available for us?

Finally, for instance, if it happen to be a C-Section, I would need someone who would take care of me and my family atleast for 3 months. So, in that case, I'm not sure would I be able to get a maid or someone who would help me take care of my 2 year old kid, until I stabilise and be on my own. Moreover, I could not afford to bring my parents to take care of me as they are already 70+ years. I'm sure people should have definitely faced a similar kind of situation and would have found a way to get around this, and this is where I expect your recommendation and suggestion..

Else, if we plan to deliver the baby in India and then travel, I suppose the PR for the new baby has to be done separately. Hence, I'm not sure how long or how feasible would it be. I'm bit skeptical, would this further delay our entry.

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

1. If you're in Australia you'd be eligible for MediCare. If you go into labour and need someone to take care of your child, you'd need to make those arrangements before your due to have your baby.
2. You can purchase ambulance coverage which is fairly inexpensive and a very wise level of coverage to have.
3. Although a C-section is surgery, most patients don't need 3 month of ongoing care and can go home from hospital after a few days. If you want to have longer-term care, you'd need to either budget for some in-home care or have your husband take some time off work.


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello people, appreciate if someone could assist with my query. I intend to apply for 189 soon, at the same time my wife is pregnant and due mid November. Residing in a city in india without an auss approved panel doctor, it is not convenient and safe for her to travel inter cities to get the medical done; especially, given her situation, and anyways being pregnant x-Ray is not advisable; however, I am in singapore and can get my medical done. Will the CO, when assigned, allow us to differ her entire medicals (not only x-Ray) until she delivers. 
I do not want to delay my application, as this could affect my points.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

is it ok if some one reach Australia 7 month pregnant , can deliver there with PR ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hello people, appreciate if someone could assist with my query. I intend to apply for 189 soon, at the same time my wife is pregnant and due mid November. Residing in a city in india without an auss approved panel doctor, it is not convenient and safe for her to travel inter cities to get the medical done; especially, given her situation, and anyways being pregnant x-Ray is not advisable; however, I am in singapore and can get my medical done. Will the CO, when assigned, allow us to differ her entire medicals (not only x-Ray) until she delivers.
> I do not want to delay my application, as this could affect my points.


Yes the meds for her can be deferred .... 



Leo1986 said:


> is it ok if some one reach Australia 7 month pregnant , can deliver there with PR ?


If the airline lets the mother-to-be fly .... why not?


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Yes the meds for her can be deferred .... If the airline lets the mother-to-be fly .... why not?


Thanks TheEx


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess it won't make much difference as you will have to wait for your visa grant till she is done with her medicals.

Girl Aussie



dhawalNpatel said:


> Hello people, appreciate if someone could assist with my query. I intend to apply for 189 soon, at the same time my wife is pregnant and due mid November. Residing in a city in india without an auss approved panel doctor, it is not convenient and safe for her to travel inter cities to get the medical done; especially, given her situation, and anyways being pregnant x-Ray is not advisable; however, I am in singapore and can get my medical done. Will the CO, when assigned, allow us to differ her entire medicals (not only x-Ray) until she delivers.
> I do not want to delay my application, as this could affect my points.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Sooner the better, ideally 20 weeks i.e. 4-5 months to understand the whole process & timely registration with the public hospital.

Girl Aussie



Leo1986 said:


> is it ok if some one reach Australia 7 month pregnant , can deliver there with PR ?


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> I guess it won't make much difference as you will have to wait for your visa grant till she is done with her medicals. Girl Aussie


I understand; however, I need to get Singapore and Hong Kong police clearance, which is time consuming and can only be initiated by the Respective police once they have received a request from the CO/aussi immigration department. Therefore, in the meantime I can get done with the remaining formalities, only to wait for my wife's medicals.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dhawalNpatel said:


> I understand; however, I need to get Singapore and Hong Kong police clearance, which is time consuming and can only be initiated by the Respective police once they have received a request from the CO/aussi immigration department. Therefore, in the meantime I can get done with the remaining formalities, only to wait for my wife's medicals.


that's OK, but remember that it will shorten your initial entry date window, because it's usually 1 year from the oldest PCC/Medical for the whole family, which means that if you do HK and Singapore PCCs now, then you get the visa - say - 8 months later, you'd have only four months to make initial entry


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: your midwife will arrange that for you incase you need emergency assistance, for your 2 year old, well you have to make necessary arrangements may be a baby-sitter or day care etc.

2: Medicare does not cover NSW Ambulance costs, either get coverage or pay on your own. I think the cost is $350 something.

3: Well, in case of C- Surgery, you would max stay in hospital for 4-7 days & if you need someone to assist you for 3 months then you may have to look for nanny/baby sitter or day care type arrangements to take care of your kids so you manage other stuff. Or your partner should be able to assist you on this.

4: if you all lodge your visa together & upon medicals request put your case on hold till delivery then you can add your newborn in your application & get grant together without going through any child visa separately.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



deeps.vaishu said:


> Hi all,
> Below are the few listed doubts:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> that's OK, but remember that it will shorten your initial entry
> The date window, because it's usually 1 year from the oldest PCC/Medical for the whole family, which means that if you do HK and Singapore PCCs now, then you get the visa - say - 8 months later, you'd have only four months to make initial entry


Oh ok. I am a seafarer by profession, so I am required to produce PCC from countries under which my ship was registered; which includes, ships I have sailed on since 2005 until 2013 (last I quit sea), including 2013 to 2015 from
Singapore where I have been working ashore. So my oldest PCC will be 2005 and latest will be 2015 from singapore. Therefore, wh n you say oldest, I assume you mean 2015


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

dhawalNpatel said:


> Oh ok. I am a seafarer by profession, so I am required to produce PCC from countries under which my ship was registered; which includes, ships I have sailed on since 2005 until 2013 (last I quit sea), including 2013 to 2015 from
> Singapore where I have been working ashore. So my oldest PCC will be 2005 and latest will be 2015 from singapore. Therefore, wh n you say oldest, I assume you mean 2015


I mean oldest by issue date, not for the period it covers


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah sure, you can get it sorted first if it's time consuming. 

Girl Aussie



dhawalNpatel said:


> I understand; however, I need to get Singapore and Hong Kong police clearance, which is time consuming and can only be initiated by the Respective police once they have received a request from the CO/aussi immigration department. Therefore, in the meantime I can get done with the remaining formalities, only to wait for my wife's medicals.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Not necessarily, my oldest PCC was issued in Sep with 1 year validity, 2nd issued in May valid only for 6 months, got initial entry before November which was on the basis of me newest PCC not the oldest. 

Girl Aussie



TheExpatriate said:


> that's OK, but remember that it will shorten your initial entry date window, because it's usually 1 year from the oldest PCC/Medical for the whole family, which means that if you do HK and Singapore PCCs now, then you get the visa - say - 8 months later, you'd have only four months to make initial entry


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Don't get confused please, basically your medical or PCC determine your initial entry date whichever comes first. 

Girl Aussie



dhawalNpatel said:


> Oh ok. I am a seafarer by profession, so I am required to produce PCC from countries under which my ship was registered; which includes, ships I have sailed on since 2005 until 2013 (last I quit sea), including 2013 to 2015 from
> Singapore where I have been working ashore. So my oldest PCC will be 2005 and latest will be 2015 from singapore. Therefore, wh n you say oldest, I assume you mean 2015


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi girl Aussie,
My wife will be 6months pregnant wen we enter OZ for the first time as residents.Is it likely we will be unable to register at a public hospital for delivery as I heard there are wait times. What then will be our options?

Sorry I ask as I understand you're not a Medical staff.just asking as I assume you're familiar with the setup




girlaussie said:


> Sooner the better, ideally 20 weeks i.e. 4-5 months to understand the whole process & timely registration with the public hospital.
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah that's fine. I will try me best to assist you.

Yes, there is a waiting period but depends which city you are going to settle. 

Briefly, after GP's 1st/2nd appointment, it should not take more than a month to get your first appointment with a midwife at the local hospital & she should book/register you the same day for the delivery and you should be good. 

The other option is Private Hospital which is obviously way too expensive without health insurance.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie 



birsisa said:


> Hi girl Aussie,
> My wife will be 6months pregnant wen we enter OZ for the first time as residents.Is it likely we will be unable to register at a public hospital for delivery as I heard there are wait times. What then will be our options?
> 
> Sorry I ask as I understand you're not a Medical staff.just asking as I assume you're familiar with the setup


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Yeah that's fine. I will try me best to assist you.
> 
> Yes, there is a waiting period but depends which city you are going to settle.
> 
> ...



hi Girl Aussie , there is no fast track process for 7,8 month pregnant ?
and which locations is faster than others , where we can read about the procedures ? 

sorry for asking too much , but it's critical


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I understand but sorry I am not aware of any fast track, however, I would expect midwives to take 7-8 months pregnancy at priority. 

This link should help you: Pregnancy and giving birth in Australia | Australia

Girl Aussie



Leo1986 said:


> hi Girl Aussie , there is no fast track process for 7,8 month pregnant ?
> and which locations is faster than others , where we can read about the procedures ?
> 
> sorry for asking too much , but it's critical


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot.thats reassuring




girlaussie said:


> Yeah that's fine. I will try me best to assist you.
> 
> Yes, there is a waiting period but depends which city you are going to settle.
> 
> ...


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Wife pregnant before submitting EOI*

Hi All,
I have a doubt regarding PR process in case of Wife's pregnancy. It will be great help if anyone can provide me some information.
Currently my wife is pregnant, and baby delivery date would be around Feb-March 2016. 
I have submitted my EOI on 30th Sep 2015 with 60 points, so looking at current trend I will be able to get invite after 4-5 months. 
So there can be below 3 scenario can occur:
1. Baby delivered before getting invite: 
In that case I have to update my EOI and need to pay extra fees once got invite.
2. Baby delivered after getting invite but before assigning CO:
What I need to do?
3. Baby delivered after getting invite and assigning CO:
I need to tell CO about change of circumstances and fill relevant form. And baby will be added in my application without any fees.

So I am confused, what to do in case of Scenario 2, when got invite but CO is not assigned?
If anyone know about this situation then please let me know.

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Scenario 2 and 3 are the same - it doesn't matter if you have a CO already. If the baby is born after you apply for the visa, you complete and submit a change of circumstances form and you should not be required to pay additional fees for the baby.


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Scenario 2 and 3 are the same - it doesn't matter if you have a CO already. If the baby is born after you apply for the visa, you complete and submit a change of circumstances form and you should not be required to pay additional fees for the baby.


Thanks Maggie for your reply
But some one told me there is another Form 1436, that I need to fill to add any new member in my visa application and it required fees also.
Do you know any case like scenario 2, who has add the new born baby through change of circumstances form and without any fees.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I'm not sure, but I just looked at form 1436 and the fee is based on the age of the applicant at the time you lodged your application. Since the additional dependent wasn't born, I believe you would then complete it showing the additional fee as $0. But perhaps someone else can confirm/clarify this.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Maggie,

I am also in the same situation, I already lodged my visa but my wife is pregnant and she is not willing to do the X-ray. In this situation, if I complete my medical and PCC then will CO proceed my case only or CO will proceed with both the case together after my wife medical.

One more thing if my wife medical and PCC is different date compare with me then will CO give her different date of entry or she will have the same date of entry same of mine. I am planning to go first and secure a job then take my wife and incoming baby.

I am also not sure whether the airline allow my wife to travel during 7~8 months of pregnancy.

Appreciate your feedback


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

*Hi*



amar_klanti said:


> Hello Maggie,
> 
> I am also in the same situation, I already lodged my visa but my wife is pregnant and she is not willing to do the X-ray. In this situation, if I complete my medical and PCC then will CO proceed my case only or CO will proceed with both the case together after my wife medical.
> 
> ...


Hi Amar,

I am also in the exact situation as yours. I have lodged the Visa and Wife is pregnant and cant go for X-Rays. Can you PM me with your number. We can talk in detail on this

Thanks


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Maggie,
Sorry for the late reply :-( too much official workload now a days.

Anyway, my wife is a doctor, according to her, it will be better not to do the X-ray during pregnancy however negative effect is rare as radiation is very low for one time X-ray only.

We already researched and she personally talked with lots of professor regarding the medical and we decide to do the medical after 24 weeks as it almost risk free to do the x-ray during that time. In addition, she will wear protective shield to deduce the radiation effect. 

However, at the end, the final call will be made by child mother and better not to interfere on this .
If your wife is not willingly do this then avoid as nothing is more important than a healthful baby

Do you received you grant already or only the medical is pending. One more thing, do I need to inform the CO about my wife pregnancy? Although, CO is not allocated in my case, expecting CO at mid of November.

thanks, 

[email protected];8487042]Hi Amar,

I am also in the exact situation as yours. I have lodged the Visa and Wife is pregnant and cant go for X-Rays. Can you PM me with your number. We can talk in detail on this

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Amar, Nice to see your message.

Your plan sounds good but I would like to caution you about one thing. If you submit the medicals and get the Grant before the birth of your baby, then you would not be able to add your baby in the same application. You would have to submit a fresh application for your new born baby and the DIBP turn around time for that is 14 months, which is far too much. So, you can do two things, either you postpone the medicals until the birth of your child and then also add your new born into the same application OR the other option that you have is that you get a grant before the birth of the child and then plan for the delivery in Australia so that your child becomes an Oz citizen by birth.

I have decided to request the CO to put my application on hold until the delivery of our child that is scheduled in February. I am still waiting for the CO to contact me and its been 40 days since I lodged my Visa. It is advisable to inform the CO about the pregnancy when the CO contacts and asks for any missing documents

Thanks


----------



## Pushpinder13 (May 12, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I am also in the same boat, we are expecting our first baby in April 2016. I lodged my Visa application on 8th of Oct and am still awaiting a CO to be assigned. 

I have uploaded all documents except PCC and Medicals. I am not sure if Form 80 also needs to be uploaded at this time.

Do you have any idea of the email address for DIBP so we can inform them in advance of the situation or do we need to wait till a CO is assigned and then inform him/her accordingly.

Regards,
Pushpinder


----------



## Visionary (Jul 18, 2014)

Its better if you defer the medicals untill after birth, so you can add the baby in your application and it will also not cost you. Even the child fee are waived. IF you add the baby after you get the visa , it will take a very long time to get the visa and it will also cost you much.
Better wait a few months and get the visa for the whole family together.
I did the same way and it was really a better idea.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Maggie,
My younger brother lives in Sydney which encourage me to take the decision. However, I am still not sure about it. Received different positive and negative opinion from others. Our first child is also expecting February last and if I need to go to Australia then move should be made by January. Also not sure about the cost and hospital schedule over there. But still may be not possible to move permanently in January. May be a temporary move to register the child birth in Australia.

I haven't notify anything to CO, waiting for CO assign. I am just thinking, let CO verify the others document, employment and when he/she request for medical and PCC then update them the current scenario.

Maggie,
how you are planning to update the CO. Did you already fill-up any form and what is the status "Hold". Does it mean your case will not process the verification such as employment, passport, education? Or every verification will be done, they only waiting for your family medical details to finalize the grants . Or They will proceed your files only after getting the medical and child details

Thanks




[email protected] said:


> Hi Amar, Nice to see your message.
> 
> Your plan sounds good but I would like to caution you about one thing. If you submit the medicals and get the Grant before the birth of your baby, then you would not be able to add your baby in the same application. You would have to submit a fresh application for your new born baby and the DIBP turn around time for that is 14 months, which is far too much. So, you can do two things, either you postpone the medicals until the birth of your child and then also add your new born into the same application OR the other option that you have is that you get a grant before the birth of the child and then plan for the delivery in Australia so that your child becomes an Oz citizen by birth.
> 
> ...


----------



## shadex (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I want to share my experience with you all. I was in the same situation too. In fact, we applied for student visa and we were told not go for x-ray until the baby is born but they gave up option and we were told we can only do ex-ray when I'm 14 weeks. Me and my husband agreed to go for my ex-ray at 14 weeks of pregnancy. Though, we are already waiting for our 189 visa application and we knew that this could have effect on our 189 visa. But we both agreed in prayers and went for it. By the time the case officer assigned to us he did not ask for anything about the medical because I have already done the medical when I was 14 weeks and I signed undertaking form. Now, we got our 189 visa and my child is going to be a an Australian citizen. I am now 24 weeks by baby is doing pretty well.

Now, i'm not encouraging anybody to follow my step but it depends on your faith and mutual agreement between you and your wife.

All the best for your visa application and your baby 

I wish


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Maggie,
> My younger brother lives in Sydney which encourage me to take the decision. However, I am still not sure about it. Received different positive and negative opinion from others. Our first child is also expecting February last and if I need to go to Australia then move should be made by January. Also not sure about the cost and hospital schedule over there. But still may be not possible to move permanently in January. May be a temporary move to register the child birth in Australia.
> 
> I haven't notify anything to CO, waiting for CO assign. I am just thinking, let CO verify the others document, employment and when he/she request for medical and PCC then update them the current scenario.
> ...


Hi amar_klanti,

Application on hold means that the decision on your application would not be made until you submit all the docs ie medicals. No body knows what DIBP would be doing in the background about other claims like education and work experience

Thanks


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Maggie,
Haven't you get your CO assign. Do you already informed DIBP about your situation? Or planning to inform when CO asked for medical?

Both of us facing the similar situation 


[email protected] said:


> Hi amar_klanti,
> 
> Application on hold means that the decision on your application would not be made until you submit all the docs ie medicals. No body knows what DIBP would be doing in the background about other claims like education and work experience
> 
> Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Maggie,
> Haven't you get your CO assign. Do you already informed DIBP about your situation? Or planning to inform when CO asked for medical?
> 
> Both of us facing the similar situation


Hi Amar,

CO has been assigned to me and I got the email requesting me to submit the remaining documents including medicals. I have replied explaining the current situation including pregnancy. I am waiting for the CO to reply back

Thanks


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> CO has been assigned to me and I got the email requesting me to submit the remaining documents including medicals. I have replied explaining the current situation including pregnancy. I am waiting for the CO to reply back
> 
> Thanks


I am in a similar situation. Haven't heard back from the CO after informing about wife's pregnancy and deferring of medical and PCC. I has been a month now.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you for the insight. We were also thinking about doing the x ray during pregnancy but it was discouraged by some members on the forum as the processing time for applicants from high risk countries can be unpredictable sometimes. And, that is why we decided not to do the medical until birth of baby.

I am glad the decision worked in your favor. 



shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to share my experience with you all. I was in the same situation too. In fact, we applied for student visa and we were told not go for x-ray until the baby is born but they gave up option and we were told we can only do ex-ray when I'm 14 weeks. Me and my husband agreed to go for my ex-ray at 14 weeks of pregnancy. Though, we are already waiting for our 189 visa application and we knew that this could have effect on our 189 visa. But we both agreed in prayers and went for it. By the time the case officer assigned to us he did not ask for anything about the medical because I have already done the medical when I was 14 weeks and I signed undertaking form. Nhtow, we got our 189 visa and my child is going to be a an Australian citizen. I am now 24 weeks by baby is doing pretty well.
> 
> ...


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello All

I applied for 190 subclass visa on the 23/09/2015 including my spouse, but she is pregnant (almost 3 months ) at present and her due is on May-2016. Now CO has been assigned to my application and had requested for Medicals and PCC. 

Right now we have decided not to do the Medicals for both of us and requesting CO to hold our application till baby is born.

I have few queries.

1. Is that can i do PCC now or later (after baby is born)

2. A certficate from Gynaecologist stating my wife is pregnant & uploading doc with scans along with Form 1022, will do enough or is it necessary to get the certificate from the concerned medical authority doctors/hospital where they will inform DIBP.

3. Requesting documents means have they verified/scrutinized all the doccuments that i had submitted, Cos my employer didn't receive any call.

Please advice on what should i do. Appreciate your help.

thanks
canchi


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

I am in a similar situation and able to answer your queries based on my experience. 

1- I got an email from second CO, who confirmed that the medicals can be done after child birth but PCC is needed to be provided within 28 days or so. I dont know if it is standard or happened with me only. I too thought that PCC and medical both can be deferred after child birth. 

2- Yes, a medical report from your wife's gynecologist and form 1022 is enough. No need to get it from DIBP approved physician.

3- No, it doesnt mean that all other checks are done. In my case, I got the job verification call same day I got email from second CO.

Hope, I've answered your question.



canchi_mohd said:


> Hello All
> 
> I applied for 190 subclass visa on the 23/09/2015 including my spouse, but she is pregnant (almost 3 months ) at present and her due is on May-2016. Now CO has been assigned to my application and had requested for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> ...


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you SqOats, Appreciate your help.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi SqOats,

I have uploaded the Medical certificate and form 1022 informing CO about the change in circumstance and i have also sent an email of the same. Pls let me know do i need to click on request complete button or not. 

thank you
Canchi


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello everyone, please I need an urgent response. 

I front loaded my medicals and i av done my pcc too. I just discovered that 2 weeks pregnant . do I need to inform my co or there is no need since I will get ny grant soon and be in Australia before the birth of my baby.
Thanks for your response.


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Hello everyone, please I need an urgent response.
> 
> I front loaded my medicals and i av done my pcc too. I just discovered that 2 weeks pregnant . do I need to inform my co or there is no need since I will get ny grant soon and be in Australia before the birth of my baby.
> Thanks for your response.


I don't think you need to inform co because, just as you said, you will be in Australia before the birth of my baby and your medical and PCC have been completed. You can give birth in Australia.


----------



## kubbiebrownie (Sep 16, 2015)

Roger83 said:


> I don't think you need to inform co because, just as you said, you will be in Australia before the birth of my baby and your medical and PCC have been completed. You can give birth in Australia.


Ok thanks a lot. Really appreciate your response


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

SqOats said:


> I am in a similar situation and able to answer your queries based on my experience.
> 
> 1- I got an email from second CO, who confirmed that the medicals can be done after child birth but PCC is needed to be provided within 28 days or so. I dont know if it is standard or happened with me only. I too thought that PCC and medical both can be deferred after child birth.
> 
> ...


Dear SqOats,
My wife is pregnant as well and I got contacted by CO last week, asking for PCC and medical. I informed him of my wife's pregnancy and asked for his permission to submit PCC and medical after my her delivery. Then, another CO sent me an email, requiring me to submit a medical report and form 1022, just as what you did. BUT, he didn't mention that PCC should be provided within 28 days. After I submitted the medical report and form 1022, I haven't received any response from DIBP yet. So, can any seniors please advise me whether I can assume that I'm allowed to submit PCC after my child's birth.

By the way, SqOats, when did you reply to CO1 and what did CO2 ask for, PCC? Thank you.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Roger,

I am also in the same situation now, Just tell me after submitting the medical certificate and form 1022, did you click on the request complete button. 

I have uploaded the documents but i have not clicked on the request complete button. Appreciate your response.

thanks
Canchi.


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, Canchi,

I didn't click "request complete" but I sent an email to inform them that the documents they requested had been uploaded under my immiAccount. 

I don't think clicking the button or not is a big issue because the application is processed by humans and they will ask you for whatever they need. Since you have informed DIBP about pregnancy, they will understand your situation and wait for you. 
-------------------------------------------
However, my question is whether PCC can be provided after baby's birth because the date of PCC will influence your IED and I don't expect that my IED is too early. (I asked CO, but he didn't give me a specific reply.) Hope more people with pregnant applicant can share your experience. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

kubbiebrownie said:


> Ok thanks a lot. Really appreciate your response


Sorry, maybe I'm wrong. For safety, you might as well provide form 1022 to inform DIBP about pregnancy because anyway, getting pregnant is a change in circumstance. (Please see the earlier posts in this thread) 

But, you can tell them that you want to give birth in Australia and request them to process your application as normal.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi SqOats,
> 
> I have uploaded the Medical certificate and form 1022 informing CO about the change in circumstance and i have also sent an email of the same. Pls let me know do i need to click on request complete button or not.
> 
> ...



No need to click request complete button as you havent provided all the required documents.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

I makes sense to provide PCC and medical after childs birth as they affect IED. But, below is the email by my CO 2

*I have sent a new document request to you via email today.

The requirements requested include the police certificates and health.

The police certificates should be provided within the timeframe specified in the document request.

The health requirements can be delayed until after the birth of your child.*

She clearly said that I need to provide the PCC in required time. In case your CO hasnt asked you about PCC, you can delay it after childs birth.

I will also check with my CO again. Maybe she will agree. 



Roger83 said:


> Hi, Canchi,
> 
> I didn't click "request complete" but I sent an email to inform them that the documents they requested had been uploaded under my immiAccount.
> 
> ...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Roger83 said:


> Dear SqOats,
> My wife is pregnant as well and I got contacted by CO last week, asking for PCC and medical. I informed him of my wife's pregnancy and asked for his permission to submit PCC and medical after my her delivery. Then, another CO sent me an email, requiring me to submit a medical report and form 1022, just as what you did. BUT, he didn't mention that PCC should be provided within 28 days. After I submitted the medical report and form 1022, I haven't received any response from DIBP yet. So, can any seniors please advise me whether I can assume that I'm allowed to submit PCC after my child's birth.
> 
> By the way, SqOats, when did you reply to CO1 and what did CO2 ask for, PCC? Thank you.


As per CO1 request, she asked for form 1221, CV, PCC and Medical for me and PCC and medical for my wife. I provided my form 1221, CV, form 1022 and wifes medical report (pregnancy) and requested to hold PCC and medical after childs birth. After one month, CO2 contacted me and acknowledged that she recieved the sent documents and provided me a new list of required documents i-e PCC & medicals for my wife and me only. She informed that PCC is to be provided in said time and medical can be done later. Also she said 

*Once your child is born, you are required to provide a copy of the child’s birth certificate and passport.

Once these documents are provided, you will be sent a document request for the child’s health requirement to be undertaken. *

I didnt reply to her email and started arranging PCCs. But, now i am thinking to inform about the PCC progress and also request to hold it until child's birth due to IED. Lets see what will she say.


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, Sqoats,

Thank you for your valuable experience. 

Maybe whether PCC should be submitted before baby's birth depends on CO. In my case, my second CO didn't explicitly ask for PCC within 28-day timeframe after I informed him about pregnancy. 

You can consult with CO further. Wish you good luck.

By the way, I read about a case on Chinese expat forum in which a pregnant applicant did PCC in, say, March and physical in November because of pregnancy and IED was one year after the date of physical not PCC.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Well, that would be ideal if IED will be considered 1 year from medical. 

Lets hope for the best.



Roger83 said:


> Hi, Sqoats,
> 
> Thank you for your valuable experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, all

Can anyone please tell me what your application status is after you informed DIBP about pregnancy and submitted form 1022? 

Mine is still "information requested" since CO contact on 3 Nov. 

Thank you.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Roger,

Mine is also showing the same as your's. so lets wait and watch.

thanks
Canchi.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Status will remain "information requested" unless the request button is pressed. And, we cannot press the button as all the requirements are not met. So, lets wait, upload all the required documents and press the button to get COs attention.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Any updates as of now from CO.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

I am also in the similar situation. I just send form 1022 to my case office into the mail address [email protected].

do I need to send the same information to others mail address as well?

In my mail reply, I haven't request my CO to hold my case rather than I asking for her suggestion. I did this to make delay for my PCC as this effect my first entry date. Hope I am in the right track.

thanks


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello House,

I just case officer assigned and she requested for medical examinations. How do i inform her of my wife's pregnancy. Do i fill form 1023 "change in circumstances" or send her a mail


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> I am also in the similar situation. I just send form 1022 to my case office into the mail address [email protected].
> 
> do I need to send the same information to others mail address as well?
> 
> ...


Since you dont have a CO allocated i believe the email your sent email is correct. But, better wait for CO contact and inform him/her about the situation. Your CO will guide you how to proceed.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

scrollmeout said:


> Hello House,
> 
> I just case officer assigned and she requested for medical examinations. How do i inform her of my wife's pregnancy. Do i fill form 1023 "change in circumstances" or send her a mail


CO assigned in 11 days. That is quick. You have to provide FORM 1022 not 1023 for change in circumstances along with the medical report of your wife showing that she is pregnant. Your CO will advise you accordingly.


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

SqOats said:


> CO assigned in 11 days. That is quick. You have to provide FORM 1022 not 1023 for change in circumstances along with the medical report of your wife showing that she is pregnant. Your CO will advise you accordingly.


Thanks, since my immiaccount status is INFORMATION REQUESTED, do i click Information provided button after uploading?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

scrollmeout said:


> Thanks, since my immiaccount status is INFORMATION REQUESTED, do i click Information provided button after uploading?


Yes, but only if you have provided all the requested info. If you have provided only partial requested documents and waiting for others, then inform your CO just via email.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

CO asked me to submit the PCC aand medicals.
I have emailed the pregnancy reports and uploaded the form 1022 regarding the pregnancy on 8th November, but till no now there was no response. 
Shall i go ahead for PCC (Both) and medicals only for me excluding spouse.

Seniors please advise.

thank you
Canchi.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Did you get CO allocated? I got the response from the CO in 4 weeks after submitting the pregnancy report. CO asked for the PCCs and delayed the medicals after child birth. 

If CO is allocated, then you should be expecting the acknowledgment soon.



canchi_mohd said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO asked me to submit the PCC aand medicals.
> I have emailed the pregnancy reports and uploaded the form 1022 regarding the pregnancy on 8th November, but till no now there was no response.
> ...


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi,

CO was allocated but no reply after submitting the Pregnancy reports.

thanks
Canchi


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Yes, but only if you have provided all the requested info. If you have provided only partial requested documents and waiting for others, then inform your CO just via email.


I completed my medicals for myself and son, left outstanding is my pregnant wife and baby. I have also received an email that our med reports have been forwarded to DIBP, but still no response from my CO about my wife's pregnancy. Is it because i haven'lt clicked INFORMATION PROVIDED, AFTER ASKING FOR WIFE'S DEFERRED MEDICALS?


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello All,
I need an urgent help.

On Nov 4th I received an email from CO asking for PCC & Medicals. I replied to that email stating that my wife is 12 weeks pregnant with change of circumstances and asking to hold the application till child's birth.

On Dec 31st, I received an email that my application will be on hold till the child's birth.

But unfortunately, my wife miscarried last week. Now what should I do in this situation. Obviously I would again inform the CO but what would be the documents required.

Appreciate your response.


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hello All,
> I need an urgent help.
> 
> On Nov 4th I received an email from CO asking for PCC & Medicals. I replied to that email stating that my wife is 12 weeks pregnant with change of circumstances and asking to hold the application till child's birth.
> ...


I am sorry for your loss.

Putting the case on hold until the baby is delivered does not require any formal documents. If you used a document, most probably was not needed. An email to CO will suffice.

From a neutral perspective, why the CO should care? How does this change the status of your wife?

Please go ahead with the Medical for you if was not done and for your wife.


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> CO assigned in 11 days. That is quick. You have to provide FORM 1022 not 1023 for change in circumstances along with the medical report of your wife showing that she is pregnant. Your CO will advise you accordingly.


You complete form 1022 AFTER the baby is born, to change the answer for questions where the baby was not included.

It makes no sense to fill form 1022 before the baby is born as there is no question asking you if you are pregnant or not. Which question answer did you change with form 1022 before the baby was born?

To remind:
Form 1022 is for questions which were correct in the past, but changed and are correct in the present.
Form 1023 is for question where you put the wrong answer, which was not correct in the past and you want to change that answer to a correct one in the present.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

The procedure mentioned is as per DIBP website which says the following.

If your child is born after you lodge your application (but before it is decided), you need to tell us as soon as possible. You can do this as follows:
complete Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances (77 kB PDF)
attach a certified copy of the birth certificate to the form
mail them to the office that is processing your application.

Including family members in your application?

So, generally, you have to provide form 1022 and pregnancy report to put your case on hold. And, once baby is born, just provide them the birth certificate and passport.

Hope it helps.



xsimio said:


> You complete form 1022 AFTER the baby is born, to change the answer for questions where the baby was not included.
> 
> It makes no sense to fill form 1022 before the baby is born as there is no question asking you if you are pregnant or not. Which question answer did you change with form 1022 before the baby was born?
> 
> ...


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> The procedure mentioned is as per DIBP website which says the following.
> 
> If your child is born after you lodge your application (but before it is decided), you need to tell us as soon as possible. You can do this as follows:
> complete Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances (77 kB PDF)
> ...


I think you should read more carefully the DIBP website. Even your post mentions that you need to provide Form 1022 AFTER the child is born. Please read it again.

If says: *If your child is born* ... *complete Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances.*

It does not say if you are pregnant, if the child will be born, or something like that. It is specific: If the child is born.

Maybe it is confusing what change of circumstance means, but becoming pregnant *is not* a change of circumstance. This extract is from Form 1022 itself: 

Use this form to notify the department of any changes in
your circumstances *that affect any answers on your application
form*. You should use form 1023 Notification of incorrect
answer(s) if you wish to notify the department that you have
supplied it with any incorrect information.

Next, after the child is born, for each Form 80 you submitted, you will have to submit one Form 1022, if you wish to change some of the answers from Form 80.

For a newborn, all you need to change is the answer from Question 44 of Form 80.
The following information is needed:

At question 13.2 from Form 1022 you need Passport number and Date of Birth of the baby, which is something you do not know yet.

Sex, Name, Date of Birth, Place of Birth, Citizenship, Country of Residence. Some of this information is completely unknown to you until the baby is born, which makes form 1022 impossible to complete before the baby the born.

PS: This is how I did it, advised by a MARA agent. This is also how I understand it from the information provided by DIBP. Your experience might be different.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed reply. Yes, you are right. I recheked the form 160 and found below info for pregnant applicants.

Pregnant visa applicants and the chest x-ray
requirement
The department does not recommend that a pregnant visa
applicant undergoes a chest x-ray. This is because there is a
risk that a chest x-ray could harm the unborn child. It is
recommended that a pregnant visa applicant defers her chest
x-ray, and therefore the decision on her visa application, until
after the child’s birth.
*A pregnant visa applicant should firstly contact the
department to discuss her options, including the possible
deferral of her visa application.*

So, what you are stating is the correct procedure and makes sense. I remember that i simply followed instructions from a member who had a similar situation like mine. Or, maybe I misunderstood it. Thankfully, it worked for me so far. 




xsimio said:


> I think you should read more carefully the DIBP website. Even your post mentions that you need to provide Form 1022 AFTER the child is born. Please read it again.
> 
> If says: *If your child is born* ... *complete Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances.*
> 
> ...


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Thankyou*



xsimio said:


> I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> Putting the case on hold until the baby is delivered does not require any formal documents. If you used a document, most probably was not needed. An email to CO will suffice.
> 
> ...


Thankyou xsimio.But I uploaded form 1022 before about pregnancy, should i need to upload with the comments again, or just a mail with the medical reports is enough.


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

That form 1022 was most probably used only for putting the case on hold. If you read my previous posts you will understand why could not be valid.

First finish the medical of the wife and click the button that you uploaded the documents. Then you can inform them about the tragedy.

Wish you good luck.

Sent from my SM-J100H using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieboundindie (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello all,

I am facing a similar situation. My wife due date is in Feb 2016. Though we raised this query to CO but never received any reply on it. We went with the medicals (both of us). She went through X-Ray using a protective shield. The medicals were submitted to CO. We got our PR grant on 21/12/2015 and we can travel before Oct 2016 as per grant. My question is regarding that if we need to apply a Child Visa separately or is there we can add this to our PR grant. There is significant difference in visa cost if applied separately. Any suggestions on this query will be highly appreciated.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats on the grant. Well, you cannot add the baby once your PR is granted. Best way is to travel to Aussie asap and deliver the baby there during validation trip. Otherwise, you will have to apply for the child visa 101 which has long processing time and it costs AUD 2370.

Provided your baby is due in feb, I dont know if your wife is allowed to travel. Most airlines allow to travel upto 8th month. 



aussieboundindie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am facing a similar situation. My wife due date is in Feb 2016. Though we raised this query to CO but never received any reply on it. We went with the medicals (both of us). She went through X-Ray using a protective shield. The medicals were submitted to CO. We got our PR grant on 21/12/2015 and we can travel before Oct 2016 as per grant. My question is regarding that if we need to apply a Child Visa separately or is there we can add this to our PR grant. There is significant difference in visa cost if applied separately. Any suggestions on this query will be highly appreciated.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## van00 (Dec 3, 2015)

shadex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to share my experience with you all. I was in the same situation too. In fact, we applied for student visa and we were told not go for x-ray until the baby is born but they gave up option and we were told we can only do ex-ray when I'm 14 weeks. Me and my husband agreed to go for my ex-ray at 14 weeks of pregnancy. Though, we are already waiting for our 189 visa application and we knew that this could have effect on our 189 visa. But we both agreed in prayers and went for it. By the time the case officer assigned to us he did not ask for anything about the medical because I have already done the medical when I was 14 weeks and I signed undertaking form. Now, we got our 189 visa and my child is going to be a an Australian citizen. I am now 24 weeks by baby is doing pretty well.
> 
> ...


You mean they were very particular about at least 14 weeks of pregnancy. Does it mean that xray cannot be done in first trimester even with safety shield.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

hello All,

I need your advise please. I applied for 489 FS (Medical & PCC already done)and got CO assigned on 10/12/2015 and uploaded documents 20/12/2015.. couple of days I knew that my wife is pregnant (6 weeks) should I have to inform the CO or no?

Thanks in advance


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

If both your and your wife medical was done, I would not inform CO. Just wait for grant.

Sent from my SM-J100H using Tapatalk


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

xsimio said:


> If both your and your wife medical was done, I would not inform CO. Just wait for grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100H using Tapatalk


thanks for the reply. yes we both did.I mean there will be no further issues?


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

shrif said:


> thanks for the reply. yes we both did.I mean there will be no further issues?


There might be other issues or might not be. But why would you bring up questions and delay to your VISA unless asked by CO?

Sent from my SM-J100H using Tapatalk


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

xsimio said:


> There might be other issues or might not be. But why would you bring up questions and delay to your VISA unless asked by CO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100H using Tapatalk



Okay, Thank you.


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. Yes, you are right. I recheked the form 160 and found below info for pregnant applicants.
> 
> Pregnant visa applicants and the chest x-ray
> requirement
> ...


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

For Indians, it will delay all applicants. Remember that there is only one decision. All or none.

For other countries, you can be allowed to do the medical without the X-Ray, and the X-Ray will be done in Australia, later on. After the VISA grant. Actually, our doctor was very surprised that we were postponed, as he told us that for Dutch people or for other VISA types, it can be done later on, in Australia. That's why they say: *discuss her options ... from which one possibility is the deferral*.

I advise you to delay the VISA decision until the baby is born. If you do not do it and you go for medical, most probably the grant will come so that your wife cannot travel anymore. Do not bet that the baby will be born in Australia, most probably will not be the case. And then you will have to start a new VISA procedure to add the baby, which might take another 1 - 2 years.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes it will as Xsimio said. You cannot deffer the chest x-ray if you are from high risk TB countries including India. So, the complete medical has to be done at once.



badboy0711 said:


> SqOats said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the detailed reply. Yes, you are right. I recheked the form 160 and found below info for pregnant applicants.
> ...


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Yes it will as Xsimio said. You cannot deffer the chest x-ray if you are from high risk TB countries including India. So, the complete medical has to be done at once.
> 
> I am expecting the EOI invitation this March. After that If I file for Visa for both applicants it will require Medicals done . If we wait for the baby to be born it will take 9 or 10 months more .
> 
> ...


----------



## badboy0711 (Nov 23, 2015)

badboy0711 said:


> SqOats said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it will as Xsimio said. You cannot deffer the chest x-ray if you are from high risk TB countries including India. So, the complete medical has to be done at once.
> ...


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

*X-Ray Ok with Radiation Shield*

Hi All,

I have received invite on 8th Jan, and planning to lodge the visa before 30th January.

The issue is my wife is 13 weeks pregnant, and we understood from this thread that there is a possibility that the X-Ray will not be done during pregnancy, 

But to be sure we consulted our gynecologist yesterday, and explained the situation to him, he said no issues, and to inform the hospital that wife is pregnant before doing the X-Ray and they will cover her stomach with the Radiation protection shield. 

and there wont be any side effects, It was a great news for me.. But will have to wait what the medical examiner says during the medicals for the X-Ray.

Any Advice.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes, your wife can do chest x ray with the sheild on. But, as she is now 13 weeks pregnant and you havent lodged the visa, it is highly likely that you might get the visa just before the baby delivery as it takes from 12-16 weeks for visa processing. In that case, if your baby is born outside aussie after getting the PR, you will have to apply for the child visa i-e more expensive, long processing time etc.

On the other hand, you might get visa just in time so that you can fly to aussie to deliver the baby. Then he/she will be aussie by birth.

Processing periods vary from case to case, some gets in 2 months while others are waiting for more than 4 months.

So keep these things in mind before taking the decision. Goodluck




starwin4u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received invite on 8th Jan, and planning to lodge the visa before 30th January.
> 
> ...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

badboy0711 said:


> badboy0711 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like the option of going alone wont work as we have file our spouse app along if you are married.
> ...


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Yes, your wife can do chest x ray with the sheild on. But, as she is now 13 weeks pregnant and you havent lodged the visa, it is highly likely that you might get the visa just before the baby delivery as it takes from 12-16 weeks for visa processing. In that case, if your baby is born outside aussie after getting the PR, you will have to apply for the child visa i-e more expensive, long processing time etc.
> 
> On the other hand, you might get visa just in time so that you can fly to aussie to deliver the baby. Then he/she will be aussie by birth.
> 
> ...


Hi SqOats, 

Thanks for your replying, its been an eye opener,

But in this case the Delivery date is given as 17th July, just think I have take the birth certificate and passport within 10 days. then my next question is that if my Visa gets delayed due to processing (after July -'16) then I can add my child to the Visa right ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

You can add child to your application only if your case has not been finalized. Once, it is finalized, you will have to apply for a separate child visa.

Lets assume you submit the application within a week and provided you give all the required docs including medical and PCC for you and wife and your case is straight forward, you will get the visa within 3 months i-e on 20 April. If that is the case, you will have plenty of time to travel and deliver baby in aussie. But, if lets say CO asks for some additional info after 3 months of submission, then your case will take anothr 1-2 months to finalize i-e on 20 June. Then, it wont be possible for your wife to travel to aussie in 9th month and child will be born outside aussie and you will have to apply for child visa.





starwin4u said:


> Hi SqOats,
> 
> Thanks for your replying, its been an eye opener,
> 
> But in this case the Delivery date is given as 17th July, just think I have take the birth certificate and passport within 10 days. then my next question is that if my Visa gets delayed due to processing (after July -'16) then I can add my child to the Visa right ?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

I also agree with sqoats.. Wait CO to assign and if CO ask for medical and PCC then inform about wife pregnancy to hold the process until the baby is born. In that case, you do not need to pay single dollar for your additional application(New Born Child).

However, if you think, you are ready and able to move with your wife with 26~32 weeks of pregnancy then you can move forward and complete the PCC and medical in advance for direct grant. But keep in mind, if your visa is grant and your child born offshore then child visa 101 processing time is higher (9~14 Months) compare with other sub class.




SqOats said:


> You can add child to your application only if your case has not been finalized. Once, it is finalized, you will have to apply for a separate child visa.
> 
> Lets assume you submit the application within a week and provided you give all the required docs including medical and PCC for you and wife and your case is straight forward, you will get the visa within 3 months i-e on 20 April. If that is the case, you will have plenty of time to travel and deliver baby in aussie. But, if lets say CO asks for some additional info after 3 months of submission, then your case will take anothr 1-2 months to finalize i-e on 20 June. Then, it wont be possible for your wife to travel to aussie in 9th month and child will be born outside aussie and you will have to apply for child visa.


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> I also agree with sqoats.. Wait CO to assign and if CO ask for medical and PCC then inform about wife pregnancy to hold the process until the baby is born. In that case, you do not need to pay single dollar for your additional application(New Born Child).
> 
> However, if you think, you are ready and able to move with your wife with 26~32 weeks of pregnancy then you can move forward and complete the PCC and medical in advance for direct grant. But keep in mind, if your visa is grant and your child born offshore then child visa 101 processing time is higher (9~14 Months) compare with other sub class.


thanks for the reply..

Please clarify if I got this correctly, If I don't frontload all the documents then, as usual after 3 months waiting period CO will ask us to submit the PCC and Medical, in that case we should submit the Scan Report and Pregnancy confirmation letter to the CO to hold the case. 

Then when the baby is born then we need to submit Birth Certificate and Passport of the new born baby and start the process again.
*
But my confusion here is that Don't we need to pay for the additional applicants fee of 900 AUD.*


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Today, Second CO is assign to my application and asking PCC for me and my wife. Although I was planing to submit it next month to avoid second PCC request if the application get delay but seems like I need to start the process within this month. 

Apart from PCC, CO also request to complete *my wife Chest X-ray* as well as the following information once the baby is born.

*
* Birth certificate
* Copy of passport bio data page
* Notification of your change in circumstances (Form 1022).
* Health Examination - HAP ID to be provided once newborn added to your application Once
this information has been received your application will then continue to be processed.
*


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

No additional fee need to pay if the child is born during the visa process. 



starwin4u said:


> thanks for the reply..
> 
> Please clarify if I got this correctly, If I don't frontload all the documents then, as usual after 3 months waiting period CO will ask us to submit the PCC and Medical, in that case we should submit the Scan Report and Pregnancy confirmation letter to the CO to hold the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> No additional fee need to pay if the child is born during the visa process.


Awesome news... Thanks.. 

Most of the Form filling completed as per my agent, most probably I will apply on 21st Jan '16.


----------



## hiren20 (Jan 2, 2016)

SqOats said:


> Yes it will as Xsimio said. You cannot deffer the chest x-ray if you are from high risk TB countries including India. So, the complete medical has to be done at once.
> 
> hi i also have a query. my last medicals for visa 600 are valid till 26march. I am pregnant at this moment, so do i still need to complete the full set of medicals or i can quit x-ray. what is most probably to happen regarding 189visa in my case???
> please suggest......


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello People,

I submitted my new baby's passport on 21/01/2016 so i do not expect her to be added just yet. My concern however, is that there has been no contact from my CO since 23/11/2016, even when i submitted form 1022 to inform them of my wife's pregnancy. Is this normal?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi,
Congratulation for new family member. I am also in the same situation and expecting my baby first week of March.

So far, my understanding according to others applicant opinion, you need to send following items to you corresponding GSM team (Adelaide/ Brisbane) to add your baby

* Birth certificate

* Copy of passport bio data page

* Notification of your change in circumstances (Form 1022).

You can also keep cc to [email protected] address to faster the addition process. After the addition of your new born baby, they will send you the HAP ID for medical. 

I think it is normal, CO will only contact if any information is needed. 

You can also follow this thread where others share their experiences.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...p-id-after-adding-newborn-my-application.html

Don't forget to share your experience as well Best of luck :second:





scrollmeout said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I submitted my new baby's passport on 21/01/2016 so i do not expect her to be added just yet. My concern however, is that there has been no contact from my CO since 23/11/2016, even when i submitted form 1022 to inform them of my wife's pregnancy. Is this normal?


----------



## Pinkiestar80 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,
We have applied for Partner visa for my daughter in law. She Pregnant and is currently on a vistor visa with us in Australia. 
We need to apply for her extension. 
Is that possible? 
If yes, how?


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hi,
> Congratulation for new family member. I am also in the same situation and expecting my baby first week of March.
> 
> So far, my understanding according to others applicant opinion, you need to send following items to you corresponding GSM team (Adelaide/ Brisbane) to add your baby
> ...


Thanks for the link, i have successfully added my baby with corresponding 

HAP ID.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys, a query and need answer from any of the experience ones. I have applied for the passport for my new born son. Me and my wife both have the passport but only my wife's passport has the Spouse name endorsed on her passport. My passport doesn't have the Spouse name endorsed. Would it create any problem in getting the passport for my child
Thanks
Manu


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Manu,

It shouldn't be a problem. Some of my friends don't even have any of their spouse name added into their passport but got the new born baby passport successfully. So, don't worry for this.

Anyway, congrats for new born son and hope we will get the grant soon.

Don't forget to share your experience about new application added and HAP ID for your baby.

Best of luck again.




[email protected] said:


> Guys, a query and need answer from any of the experience ones. I have applied for the passport for my new born son. Me and my wife both have the passport but only my wife's passport has the Spouse name endorsed on her passport. My passport doesn't have the Spouse name endorsed. Would it create any problem in getting the passport for my child
> Thanks
> Manu


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

scrollmeout said:


> Thanks for the link, i have successfully added my baby with corresponding
> 
> HAP ID.


Congrats for the baby. You managed to get HAP ID pretty quickly. Did you just contacted your CO or also sent email to [email protected] & [email protected]?

Goodluck for the grant.


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, all

My daughter was born in Jan and I have submitted all documents(her passport, Form 1436 and birth certificate) to add her to the application and informed CO yesterday. Now, I'm waiting for CO to provide HAP id. 

Is there anyone who applied to add baby recently? We can share our timeline here. But I guess the wait will be long because I received an auto-response mail from DIBP, saying that it will take 28 days to reply the mail.


----------



## Mihird (Feb 20, 2016)

Roger83 said:


> Hi, all
> 
> My daughter was born in Jan and I have submitted all documents(her passport, Form 1436 and birth certificate) to add her to the application and informed CO yesterday. Now, I'm waiting for CO to provide HAP id.
> 
> Is there anyone who applied to add baby recently? We can share our timeline here. But I guess the wait will be long because I received an auto-response mail from DIBP, saying that it will take 28 days to reply the mail.


The wait can be about 30 days. I had my baby documents submitted on Dec 15th 2015 and the co got back on Jan 7th 2016


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Roger83 said:


> Hi, all
> 
> My daughter was born in Jan and I have submitted all documents(her passport, Form 1436 and birth certificate) to add her to the application and informed CO yesterday. Now, I'm waiting for CO to provide HAP id.
> 
> Is there anyone who applied to add baby recently? We can share our timeline here. But I guess the wait will be long because I received an auto-response mail from DIBP, saying that it will take 28 days to reply the mail.


As per email from my CO, in order to add baby you need to provide form 1022 and not form 1436 along with baby birth certificate and passport. 

Time required depends on how busy is your CO, usually its between 2-4 weeks.


----------



## deepuhassan (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

My VISA 189 application is deferred as my wife is pregnant now. Assigned CO told us to undergo Chest X-ray after the baby is born. Right now, we are in Sydney and already in bridging visa( had 457 Visa prior to bridging visa).

Can anyone tell, what would be my child's visa status, would my child be a Australian citizen or child would get the citizenship of my passport?

This information helps to clear out the confusion.

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

deepuhassan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My VISA 189 application is deferred as my wife is pregnant now. Assigned CO told us to undergo Chest X-ray after the baby is born. Right now, we are in Sydney and already in bridging visa( had 457 Visa prior to bridging visa).
> 
> ...


As per DIBP website

"In Australia: If your child is born in Australia, they are automatically granted the same visa you and your partner hold at the time of the child's birth. If either parent is an Australian citizen or Australian permanent resident at the time of the child's birth, the child will be an Australian citizen by birth."

Including family members in your application?


----------



## sameer4oz (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi,

Need clarity on how to update CO about my wife's pregnancy.
I lodged my VISA on 11th Feb and CO contacted on 25th Feb asking for Degree certificate(which was not clearly scanned) and medicals. I have uploaded the re-scanned certificate. 
For medicals, since my wife if weeks pregnant, i want to update the CO. 
1. Do i just reply to the email i got about CO allocation saying my wife is pregnant? 
2. Does the CO need any letter from Gynaec which i should be attaching to the email?
3. Should i be clicking on the "Information Provided" button as I have uploaded the requested Degree Certificate.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

sameer4oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need clarity on how to update CO about my wife's pregnancy.
> I lodged my VISA on 11th Feb and CO contacted on 25th Feb asking for Degree certificate(which was not clearly scanned) and medicals. I have uploaded the re-scanned certificate.
> ...


As per my experience, my answer to your question is as follows:

1. Yes. Reply the email and tell CO your wife is pregnant.
2. Yes. CO will request you to provide a letter from your doctor, which shows your wife's pregnancy and due date. You can attach it to the email beforehand or wait for CO to ask for it. You will also be required to submit Form 1022.
3. No. Just leave it and not click it until everything is provided. Of course, you can send emails to inform CO when you provide any new document.


----------



## sameer4oz (Jan 21, 2016)

Roger83 said:


> As per my experience, my answer to your question is as follows:
> 
> 1. Yes. Reply the email and tell CO your wife is pregnant.
> 2. Yes. CO will request you to provide a letter from your doctor, which shows your wife's pregnancy and due date. You can attach it to the email beforehand or wait for CO to ask for it. You will also be required to submit Form 1022.
> 3. No. Just leave it and not click it until everything is provided. Of course, you can send emails to inform CO when you provide any new document.


Thanks Roger, I just updated via email. Meanwhile getting the letter from the doctor.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello Frens. Need some urgent advise on this query please.
One of my frens, who has applied for 190 visa as the primary applicant, along with his IELTS report had also submitted the IELTS report for his wife which she had undertaken about 18 months ago . He got an email from the CO a few days ago, asking to provide a latest English Language
Test report for his wife that is not older than 12 months. 
I am surprised why is that so, as the IELTS exam result is valid for 2 years. Does it make a difference if it is for the dependent?


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Guys, please advise on my situation mentioned below: 

I am awaiting an EOI invite in March 2016 rounds. Meanwhile we got to know my wife has conceived and is in initial stage of pregnancy. As initial as we did not even consult a doctor yet.

We are planning to go ahead with the application as usual and get our medicals done as part of the application. Is it advisable to go for an X-ray? Do you guys see any concern here? I know I have an option of deferring my application but the hassle is that I would lose on points due to age by end of September. Hence we have decided to go ahead with the application. 

Also, is it way too expensive to handle the delivery expenses in Australia? We are totally confused and would please you guys to guide me with my application. Thanks all in advance!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

USI said:


> Hi Guys, please advise on my situation mentioned below:
> 
> I am awaiting an EOI invite in March 2016 rounds. Meanwhile we got to know my wife has conceived and is in initial stage of pregnancy. As initial as we did not even consult a doctor yet.
> 
> ...



Its totally your choice but I shall clarify some points. First, you wont lose any points for age as the point are calculated until the time you receive the invite. And, usually you deffer the medical at later stage which wont affect your points. 

Second, once you get the PR in time and baby is delivered in aussie, medical will be covered by medcare unless you go for private. Remember, medical is free for residents.

So, if you proceed with the medicals then the only complication can be that if for some odd reasons your grant is delayed and you get it at the time when delivery is near and your wife wont be able to travel then your child will be born outside aussie and you will have to apply for child visa. It costs more and processing time is long.

But, according to the trend, if all your documents are ready and your case is straight forward then you shall expect the grant in 3 months after lodging the visa.

Hope things are clear and you can make up your mind.

Goodluck.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

SqOats said:


> Its totally your choice but I shall clarify some points. First, you wont lose any points for age as the point are calculated until the time you receive the invite. And, usually you deffer the medical at later stage which wont affect your points.
> 
> Second, once you get the PR in time and baby is delivered in aussie, medical will be covered by medcare unless you go for private. Remember, medical is free for residents.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification my friend.

I have another query w.r.t deferring medicals please.. If we deffer our medicals until her delivery, will that affect the result of our application? Can we add the new born child to our existing application? Do we need to incur any extra money towards the new born application? how long can I put the medicals on hold? Please share some more information..


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

USI said:


> Thank you for the clarification my friend.
> 
> I have another query w.r.t deferring medicals please.. If we deffer our medicals until her delivery, will that affect the result of our application? Can we add the new born child to our existing application? Do we need to incur any extra money towards the new born application? how long can I put the medicals on hold? Please share some more information..


I will try to clarify one by one.

1. If we deffer our medicals until her delivery, will that affect the result of our application?
1. No, your application will be put on hold until you provide the details of your child i-e passport.

2. Can we add the new born child to our existing application? 
2. Yes, once child is born, you have to provide his birth certificate and passport in order to add him in current application without any additional charges.

3. Do we need to incur any extra money towards the new born application?
3. As per DIBP, if child is born after your lodge the visa and before you get the grant, it will be added without any additional charges.

4. how long can I put the medicals on hold?
4. Until further notice. In my case, i informed CO about wifes pregnancy in Nov 2015 and today I provided childs documents.

But again, having baby in Aussie has its own advantages i-e citizenship by birth. If you have child outside aussie then he can apply for citizenship not before 18 year of age.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

SqOats said:


> I will try to clarify one by one.
> 
> 1. If we deffer our medicals until her delivery, will that affect the result of our application?
> 1. No, your application will be put on hold until you provide the details of your child i-e passport.
> ...


To your last point - Even if we parents get a citizenship, the child can't claim his citizenship until 18 bro?

I read on sites that taking X-ray is okay when on chest. Any idea on this? do we have an alternative to X-ray?

Thanks for your advice. Really appreciate it!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

USI said:


> To your last point - Even if we parents get a citizenship, the child can't claim his citizenship until 18 bro?
> 
> I read on sites that taking X-ray is okay when on chest. Any idea on this? do we have an alternative to X-ray?
> 
> Thanks for your advice. Really appreciate it!


As per my info. Yes, even if the parents get the citizenship lets say in 4 years period, child will still have to turn 18 years old in order to apply for citizenship. 

Your wife will wear a protection shield for x-ray and yes, it is safe. But, better if you consult with a doctor before taking a decision. 

No, there is no alternate to x-ray as south Asia is considered to be TB risk zone.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

SqOats said:


> As per my info. Yes, even if the parents get the citizenship lets say in 4 years period, child will still have to turn 18 years old in order to apply for citizenship.
> 
> Your wife will wear a protection shield for x-ray and yes, it is safe. But, better if you consult with a doctor before taking a decision.
> 
> No, there is no alternate to x-ray as south Asia is considered to be TB risk zone.


Thanks a lot brother! I have read on many forums about the radiation issue and they kinda say the same. I hope everything goes well! In Sha Allah!


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Every child born in Australia to at least one PR/Citizen parent, gets Australian citizenship automatically.


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Frens. Need some urgent advise on this query please.
> One of my frens, who has applied for 190 visa as the primary applicant, along with his IELTS report had also submitted the IELTS report for his wife which she had undertaken about 18 months ago . He got an email from the CO a few days ago, asking to provide a latest English Language
> Test report for his wife that is not older than 12 months.
> I am surprised why is that so, as the IELTS exam result is valid for 2 years. Does it make a difference if it is for the dependent?


Hi, Maggie
CO is right. IELTS result for secondary applicant is only valid for 12 months.

You can check here: How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Roger83 said:


> Hi, Maggie
> CO is right. IELTS result for secondary applicant is only valid for 12 months.
> 
> You can check here: How can I prove I have functional English?


Thanks Roger


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

We need to add our new born to the application and CO wrote to us and asked us to fill form 1022. Does anyone here, filled up form 1022 to add their child. I need help in filling it up as a little confused on where and how to enter the details of the newborn in the form. Please help if someone has already done it

Thanks


----------



## Roger83 (Jul 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We need to add our new born to the application and CO wrote to us and asked us to fill form 1022. Does anyone here, filled up form 1022 to add their child. I need help in filling it up as a little confused on where and how to enter the details of the newborn in the form. Please help if someone has already done it
> 
> Thanks


I'm required to submit form 1436 to add my baby in the application while form 1022 is used to inform CO of pregnancy. But many applicants use form 1022 to add baby as well. Hope they can help you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Roger83 said:


> I'm required to submit form 1436 to add my baby in the application while form 1022 is used to inform CO of pregnancy. But many applicants use form 1022 to add baby as well. Hope they can help you.


Oh, Ok, In the email, the CO has specifically asked me to use form 1022 to add the baby. So wonder, why they are following different protocols for everyone

Thanks


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, Ok, In the email, the CO has specifically asked me to use form 1022 to add the baby. So wonder, why they are following different protocols for everyone
> 
> Thanks


I've previously submitted form 1022 to add my child. I simply added his details while answering Q13. Also, under details of changes Q14, I mentioned that answer to Q44 of form 80 has been changed and mentioned child's detail under answer. That is all.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi all,

I have asked a similar question before but I am cross checking once again just to be sure of my situation. Please advise!

I currently stand at 60 points and I'd lose on 5 points after October. I am expecting an invite in on of the March rounds. My wife is pregnant and is in 1-3 weeks period as of now. if everything goes well, her due date would be in end of October or November. 

My question is - if I apply for visa with the invitation that I am expecting in March, and when it goes on hold due to health declarations, will my application be considered with my old points or will they reject due to the shortage of 5 points for my age post October? 

How long are we allowed to put our application on hold? 

Please ask for more details to help me with this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

SqOats said:


> I've previously submitted form 1022 to add my child. I simply added his details while answering Q13. Also, under details of changes Q14, I mentioned that answer to Q44 of form 80 has been changed and mentioned child's detail under answer. That is all.


Thanks SqOats,

But Question 13 asks you to enter the details of all those that have been already added in the application ("Details of dependents that are/were added in your application), and not those that you wish to add. Question 14 specifically asks for the changes in circumstances. So not really sure if I should just update details in Question 14 or should I also enter his details in Question 13

Thanks


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

USI said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have asked a similar question before but I am cross checking once again just to be sure of my situation. Please advise!
> 
> ...


Your points are locked at the time you get the invite. So, holding your application after lodging visa application wont affect your points.

Normally the scenario works this way.

1- Lodge application.
2- Provide all the documents except for PCC and Medical.
3- CO will contact you (generally within 2 months) and will ask for PCC and Medical.
4- Inform him about wife's pregnancy, provide pregnancy report and ask him to put applicaiton on hold.
5- CO will confirm and ask you to provide child birth certificate, passport and form 1022 to resume your applicaiton.

In my case, I put my application on hold in Nov and provided the required child documents just 2 days back and child is successfully added in my application.

Hope it is clear.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks SqOats,
> 
> But Question 13 asks you to enter the details of all those that have been already added in the application ("Details of dependents that are/were added in your application), and not those that you wish to add. Question 14 specifically asks for the changes in circumstances. So not really sure if I should just update details in Question 14 or should I also enter his details in Question 13
> 
> Thanks


Yes, agreed. I also noticed this, but the issue was that in form 80 Q44, passport number info is not mentioned. Therefore, I mentioned child info in Q 13 in order to specify his passport number. It worked for me as I didnt face any issues in adding the child in my application.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Yes, agreed. I also noticed this, but the issue was that in form 80 Q44, passport number info is not mentioned. Therefore, I mentioned child info in Q 13 in order to specify his passport number. It worked for me as I didnt face any issues in adding the child in my application.


Okays, so has the baby been added in your application and are you able to see his details in your immi account?

Thanks


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Okays, so has the baby been added in your application and are you able to see his details in your immi account?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, Also, HAP ID is generated for baby by the CO.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Yes, Also, HAP ID is generated for baby by the CO.


Thats nice SqOats,

After sending the baby's documents to the CO, how much time did he take to add the baby and provide the HAP ID to you?

Also, can we not generate the HAP ID ourselves?

Thanks
Manu


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thats nice SqOats,
> 
> After sending the baby's documents to the CO, how much time did he take to add the baby and provide the HAP ID to you?
> 
> ...


In my case, CO added the baby and HAP id very next day. Just my luck i guess because usually it takes from 2-4 weeks to add the baby. 

No, you cannot generate HAP ID for baby yourselves. Only CO or heath.strategies can generate that for your.


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

SqOats said:


> Your points are locked at the time you get the invite. So, holding your application after lodging visa application wont affect your points.
> 
> Normally the scenario works this way.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help and clarity brother. Do you have any reference to all this information? Please help us with that too.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

USI said:


> Thank you for your help and clarity brother. Do you have any reference to all this information? Please help us with that too.


Nope, no reference available. Based on my experience and of many others on this forums.

Below is the only info as per Border.gov.au website

Newborn children
If your child is born after you lodge your application (but before it is decided), you need to tell us as soon as possible. You can do this as follows:
complete Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances (77 kB PDF)
attach a certified copy of the birth certificate to the form
mail them to the office that is processing your application.

http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/including-family-members-in-your-application

Hope it helps


----------



## USI (Jan 18, 2016)

SqOats said:


> Nope, no reference available. Based on my experience and of many others on this forums.
> 
> Below is the only info as per Border.gov.au website
> 
> ...


Good news is that, Gynecologist said there's no problem to go for a chest X-ray and recommended to go after the first trimester which is even more safer. I am excited about the next invitation round now. Hope we all get to hear good news soon.


----------



## sameer4oz (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi,

I have mentioned the to CO abt we expecting our child in August, yet to get back a response. Have a question, When they put application on hold, would they be ok with postponing the medicals for all the applicants or only for the expecting lady?

Thanks,
sameer


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sameer4oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have mentioned the to CO abt we expecting our child in August, yet to get back a response. Have a question, When they put application on hold, would they be ok with postponing the medicals for all the applicants or only for the expecting lady?
> 
> ...


All medicals shall be postponed until birth of child. Also, in most case PCC is also asked after birth of child but in my case, CO asked to provide PCC in time and delayed the medical for whole family after child's birth.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

I have sent an Email to GSM to add my newborn daughter in the application and their response is awaited. Can I do Medical for her on her passport and once HAP ID is generated, hospital can upload the results? Any clue about it?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> I have sent an Email to GSM to add my newborn daughter in the application and their response is awaited. Can I do Medical for her on her passport and once HAP ID is generated, hospital can upload the results? Any clue about it?


I dont think so it works this way. Plus, what benefit would you get as you have to wait for your daughter's HAP ID anyway. Maybe you can check with the medical center and they might confirm if they can do that. Otherwise, just wait for your CO's reply. It shouldn't take long.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> I dont think so it works this way. Plus, what benefit would you get as you have to wait for your daughter's HAP ID anyway. Maybe you can check with the medical center and they might confirm if they can do that. Otherwise, just wait for your CO's reply. It shouldn't take long.


Actually my family is traveling back to Pakistan on a quick vacation. I want to finish everything here so they dont have to do their medicals in Pakistan.


----------



## sameer4oz (Jan 21, 2016)

SqOats said:


> All medicals shall be postponed until birth of child. Also, in most case PCC is also asked after birth of child but in my case, CO asked to provide PCC in time and delayed the medical for whole family after child's birth.


Thanks SqOats.. I have submitted my PCC as i got it done immediately after my IELTS, expecting the invitation to be soon 

In such cases, do they ask to redo PCC, if it happens to be more than one year from last? i.e. My PCC is from Aug 2015 and the due date is in Aug 2016. Considering I would have the passport for the newborn by October, would CO be ok with the existing PCC?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sameer4oz said:


> Thanks SqOats.. I have submitted my PCC as i got it done immediately after my IELTS, expecting the invitation to be soon
> 
> In such cases, do they ask to redo PCC, if it happens to be more than one year from last? i.e. My PCC is from Aug 2015 and the due date is in Aug 2016. Considering I would have the passport for the newborn by October, would CO be ok with the existing PCC?


I dont think so, CO will ask for a valid PCC. Especially, if you are living in that country. In some cases, CO accept the outdated PCC for the countries where you didnt go after the expiry of PCC. But, it all depends on the CO.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> Actually my family is traveling back to Pakistan on a quick vacation. I want to finish everything here so they dont have to do their medicals in Pakistan.


If it is a quick vacation then i would suggest that you can do medical once they come back because usually it takes 2-4 weeks for child's endorsement and HAP ID. In a meantime, you can contact the local approved physician and ask if it is acceptable to do the medical for child without HAP ID now and upload once HAP id is available. Maybe they will agree. It depends on the physician as they upload the medical from their system against the HAP ID.


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

Guys, request your feedback for clarity on visa processing after visa invite. 

what is the scenario - 

a-spouse conceived before the medicals

b-spouse conceived before the visa is granted but medicals done - visa in processing - what do we need to do inform the CO and get the new born also to add in the same application ?

c-conceived after the visa is granted - what do we need to for the new born to be given a PR visa ?

d-I heard that within 28dys an applicant has to revert and apply to CO with all the details. Is it possible to request to CO for a extension of this timeline especially if in case any of the above scenarios ? 

Thanks.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Guys, usually how long it takes before they add newborn to the application. I notified them on 28th Feb and still no update.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> Guys, usually how long it takes before they add newborn to the application. I notified them on 28th Feb and still no update.


It totally depends on your CO. Usually they take 2-4 weeks. But, i was lucky enough to get my son added the very next day.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> It totally depends on your CO. Usually they take 2-4 weeks. But, i was lucky enough to get my son added the very next day.


oo wow!! U lucky mate!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> oo wow!! U lucky mate!


Indeed, now lets see if i get the grant in time .


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Indeed, now lets see if i get the grant in time .


All the very best!!


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear Jibzz,
Can you send 1022, New born baby Passport and birth certificate to skilled support team. Generally they response faster then CO. I mailed them 14th March and they add my new born baby application into my immi account by 15th March. They also send you the acknowledgment mail about new application details with client ID.




jibzz said:


> oo wow!! U lucky mate!


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Jibzz,
> Can you send 1022, New born baby Passport and birth certificate to skilled support team. Generally they response faster then CO. I mailed them 14th March and they add my new born baby application into my immi account by 15th March. They also send you the acknowledgment mail about new application details with client ID.


Thanks Amar. Actually I sent the details to the same GSM team that is handling my case. Is Skilled support team different. Is so, please share their Email address. I will really appreciate that.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear Jibzz,
> Can you send 1022, New born baby Passport and birth certificate to skilled support team. Generally they response faster then CO. I mailed them 14th March and they add my new born baby application into my immi account by 15th March. They also send you the acknowledgment mail about new application details with client ID.


Hi Amar,
Thanks mate. It worked. I sent them an Email yesterday and today they have added my daughter in the application. I cannot generate her HAP ID as that link is no working. Are you able to get HAP ID for your baby?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

jibzz said:


> Hi Amar,
> Thanks mate. It worked. I sent them an Email yesterday and today they have added my daughter in the application. I cannot generate her HAP ID as that link is no working. Are you able to get HAP ID for your baby?


Hi Guys,

I believe that we still have to wait for the CO to pick up our application and generate the HAP ID. Only CO can generate the HAP ID. 

So, effectively it doesnt make the process faster even if the skilled select adds the baby before the CO picks up the application.

Do let me know your thoughts

Thanks


----------



## scrollmeout (Aug 22, 2015)

Just got my grant this morning


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

hi maggie,

Yes you are right, Skilled support team doesn't have any authority to generate the HAP ID. Only the CO and health strategy team has this authority. 

Just want to add new application and documents (Passport , Birth Certificate) for new born baby uploaded upfront before CO next review. However, I will wait this week for CO to provide the HAP ID. After that I will send mail to health strategy team to generate HAP ID for my baby . Some forum members get their baby HAP ID within 1~2 days by mailing them.

Let me know if you have any update.

thanks


[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I believe that we still have to wait for the CO to pick up our application and generate the HAP ID. Only CO can generate the HAP ID.
> 
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

scrollmeout said:


> Just got my grant this morning


Congrats scrollmeout....Best of luck for upcoming challenges.


----------



## riya28 (Mar 8, 2016)

Can anyone please help me on this.

Below is how we are planning to proceed . 

After getting the invitation hopefully by March 23rd or April 9th , we are planning to lodge visa and upload all documents except PCC and Medical of my husband and myself. Then we will wait for CO to contact for our medical and PCC when we will update them that I am pregnant and we will attach the Doctor certificate which confirms the same .

Can you please clarify whether its the correct approach ?

One more assistance , do anyone have a sample mail format that they used to contact CO . Just wanted to make sure we don't miss any important information while updating CO about the same .


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

riya28 said:


> Can anyone please help me on this.
> 
> Below is how we are planning to proceed .
> 
> ...


 Yes, this is the correct approach. Make sure you upload colored scan of the report or else it needs to be attested. 

Reply to the same Email your CO sent you asking for more information. Tell him you have provided all other information expect Medicals & PCC (In my case, I even provided PCC as well). I created a separate PDF file (One page notifying my wife's pregnancy and another one with her reports confirming same) and attached it with the Email. 
It took around month month to receive the confirmation that they have put my case on hold.


----------



## riya28 (Mar 8, 2016)

jibzz said:


> Yes, this is the correct approach. Make sure you upload colored scan of the report or else it needs to be attested.
> 
> Reply to the same Email your CO sent you asking for more information. Tell him you have provided all other information expect Medicals & PCC (In my case, I even provided PCC as well). I created a separate PDF file (One page notifying my wife's pregnancy and another one with her reports confirming same) and attached it with the Email.
> It took around month month to receive the confirmation that they have put my case on hold.



Thanks for your reply. It really help.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Now the real wait for grant begins...Got my new born baby HAP ID and completed her medical formalities yesterday. Lets see how long it takes to CO for next review.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Now the real wait for grant begins...Got my new born baby HAP ID and completed her medical formalities yesterday. Lets see how long it takes to CO for next review.:fingerscrossed:


Goodluck. I have also fulfilled all requirements 11 days ago and in a same boat as you. I am hoping to get the grant within 2 months time. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> scrollmeout said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my grant this morning
> ...


 Congratulations


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Now the real wait for grant begins...Got my new born baby HAP ID and completed her medical formalities yesterday. Lets see how long it takes to CO for next review.


Wish you all the best, i am almost on same route ( awaiting passport for new addition)


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

What happens if someone applies for visa and the very next day there is a newborn. Do he have to pay for the newborn?

As far as I know, if a there is a newborn after visa submission and before visa grant, he/she can be added for free. But what will be case for above scenario?


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Goodluck. I have also fulfilled all requirements 11 days ago and in a same boat as you. I am hoping to get the grant within 2 months time. :fingerscrossed:


I am also in the same boat now! Just provided the medicals and real wait begins!! All the best to both of you..


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

What's the difference in both scenarios??

Girl Aussie



funnybond4u said:


> What happens if someone applies for visa and the very next day there is a newborn. Do he have to pay for the newborn?
> 
> As far as I know, if a there is a newborn after visa submission and before visa grant, he/she can be added for free. But what will be case for above scenario?


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> What's the difference in both scenarios??
> 
> Girl Aussie


The question is "If even a single day will be considered for the fee exemption" ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Guys, similar case like ours just got the grant. Below is his timeline.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by WhiteFig View Post
> Hiya all,
> 
> ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

funnybond4u said:


> The question is "If even a single day will be considered for the fee exemption" ?


even a single minute


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Deeps.Vaishu,

Me and my wife are exactly in this situation now. Let me know what was your experience and what decisions have you taken for your questions below?




deeps.vaishu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently residing in Chennai, Inida. At present, I'm in a dialemma and wasn't sure which would be the correct choice. Hence request your valuable advice on this...
> 
> ...


----------



## rhoskens (Mar 21, 2016)

I have a good one for you guys:

Have been living in Australia for the past 10 years, now I decided for the PR. Applied last 17th December, did medicals and PCC for the whole family, paid VAC2 last 24th Feb. 

BUT

My wife is pregnant and due next 11th April. 

My question is:

If my daughter is born in Australia before the grant, do I need to take her brazilian passport and ask to include her in the application? It is a funny situation, because she is not automatically Brazilian (needs to ask for citizenship, process take could take months) nor Australian.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

rhoskens said:


> I have a good one for you guys:
> 
> Have been living in Australia for the past 10 years, now I decided for the PR. Applied last 17th December, did medicals and PCC for the whole family, paid VAC2 last 24th Feb.
> 
> ...


One of the parent has to be a PR holder or aussie citizen for child to be aussie by birth. I believe you are on a temporary visa so yes you need to provide passport of child and add in your visa application if child is born before the visa is granted. 

On the other hand, you have paid VAC 2 so the grant should be around the corner. If you are lucky and get the grant before child's birth then she will be aussie by birth. 

All the best.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Goodluck. I have also fulfilled all requirements 11 days ago and in a same boat as you. I am hoping to get the grant within 2 months time. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Guys, Any updates by anyone?


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys, Any updates by anyone?


No update since 23rd March for me.. Seeing others I am prepared to wait for 90 days or so!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys, Any updates by anyone?


Nope nothing at my end. 28 days time is coming to end so I might get lucky next week. Otherwise, I am planning to contact them and ask for the update.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

Hell All,

Following are my timelines.

Visa Subclass - 189
Occupation code - 263111 Computer System and Network Engineer
ACS applied - 05-Feb-2016
ACS result - 12-Feb-2016
EOI - 15-Feb-2016
Invitation - 17-Feb-2016
Visa application filed : 22-Mar-2016
CO assigned: xxxx

My wife is pregnant and we are expecting a newborn during the end of October.
I have following questions. Hope one of you would try to clarify. Thanks.

1. Wife cannot go for Chest X-ray as she is carrying. Once CO is assigned, can I inform that she cannot go for meds until delivery? Would CO wait until November for meds i.e., 6 months down the line?

2. Is there any timeline for CO to make a decision and close the application? For eg: decision has to be granted within 1 year from application lodge date etc?

3. Once the baby is delivered, I would have to add him/her in the application? Would I have to pay visa fees for that entry? Someone here said its free as it happened before grant. 

Thanks


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

chakradhard said:


> Hell All,
> 
> Following are my timelines.
> 
> ...


1- Yes, there is no time constraint. You can hold the case in case of pregnancy even for 6 months. 

2- No, nothing that I've heard of.

3- its free if baby is born after visa is lodged and before the grant.


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

I submitted docs of new born on 30th March, no response from CO yet.
Visa app logged since july 2015


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

chakradhard said:


> Hell All,
> 
> Following are my timelines.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you shall inform them by providing Form 1022 indicating "inability to undergo medical check due to pregnancy", you will have to provide a letter from gynaecologist indicating expected date of delivery

2. Nothing like that, 

3. It depends on Case Officer, he may ask for visa fee or waive off


----------



## rhoskens (Mar 21, 2016)

still in the same situation. 

Called DIBP, the officer told my papers were fine, just to relax and wait for the grant, it is in process to be finalized... but my wife is due next Tuesday and no grant so far (remember, paid the VAC2 on 24th February).

So, I think they are only holding my case waiting for the baby be born. Already prepared everything with the embassy to take her passport ASAP. But 100% sure as soon I upload the 1022, more waiting for contact will happen. 

Sooooooo frustrating this bureaucracy


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys!! Got my Grant this morning!!!

Hope all of you get it soon!!!!!


----------



## rhoskens (Mar 21, 2016)

congrats [email protected], welcome to oz


----------



## Spoorthybp (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi All,

Has anyone of you in the forum got a visa while wife was pregnant? While I lodged the visa my wife was ~8 weeks pregnant and we declared it in the application and also got the medical done with the consent of the doctor, now I am trying to see if anyone else was in similar situation but I am not able to find any answers.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Guys!! Got my Grant this morning!!!
> 
> Hope all of you get it soon!!!!!


Wow.. That was quick!! Congrats mate.. Your GSM was Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Guys!! Got my Grant this morning!!!
> 
> Hope all of you get it soon!!!!!


Many congrats man. Delighted to see someone get the grant in this thread.

Have a blast


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Spoorthybp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone of you in the forum got a visa while wife was pregnant? While I lodged the visa my wife was ~8 weeks pregnant and we declared it in the application and also got the medical done with the consent of the doctor, now I am trying to see if anyone else was in similar situation but I am not able to find any answers.


I've seen many in the forum who decided to go ahead with the visa application even in case of pregnancy and get the grant in due time. You still got time and looking from your signature, your application is moving fine. Hopefully you will get the grant in time. Goodluck.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

rhoskens said:


> congrats [email protected], welcome to oz


Thanks Rhoskens


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Many congrats man. Delighted to see someone get the grant in this thread.
> 
> Have a blast


Thanks SqOats!!1 You all would get it soon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

jibzz said:


> Wow.. That was quick!! Congrats mate.. Your GSM was Brisbane or Adelaide?


Thanks jibzz 

Mine was Adelaide


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Guys!! Got my Grant this morning!!!
> 
> Hope all of you get it soon!!!!!


Many many congratulations, i can imagine how relax moment is this for you, May we all see this day soon.. Maggie can you please share your timeline from submission of 1022 for new born.


----------



## temp_aus (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for the information on forum. Its really very helpful

I have one query, I am currently in AUS and lodging the VISA. Now my wife is Pregnant. Can I say yes in the Health assessment questions, will they pass the information to CO. Or how this happens. I want to complete the medicals as the due date of baby is in ocr-16. I want to complete the medicals and complete the rest of VISA processing. Is it ok to say


----------



## hiren20 (Jan 2, 2016)

Spoorthybp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone of you in the forum got a visa while wife was pregnant? While I lodged the visa my wife was ~8 weeks pregnant and we declared it in the application and also got the medical done with the consent of the doctor, now I am trying to see if anyone else was in similar situation but I am not able to find any answers.


I m in same boat friend. I m primary applicant and pregnant. Visa 189 for Perth lodged 9 Feb,2016.co contact 22 feb. Pcc provided 12 March. But till now no further information. Now I will not be able to travel if got a grant due to approaching delivery. 
Keep on updating if u hear anything from dibp.

I mentioned that initially I will be migrating Perth . Do the region matters for visa process. I hv no idea about it. Please suggest if you know anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

getalambaig said:


> Many many congratulations, i can imagine how relax moment is this for you, May we all see this day soon.. Maggie can you please share your timeline from submission of 1022 for new born.


Thanks getalambaig..the timelines are mentioned in my signatures


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulation once again


[email protected] said:


> Guys!! Got my Grant this morning!!!
> 
> Hope all of you get it soon!!!!!


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

To best of my knowledge, currently three of us waiting for Grant after uploaded document of new born baby:-

1) *SqOats* :- Mechanical Engineer ;* Docs Provided :- 10/03/2016*; Brisbane [GSM].

2) * jibzz* :- Computer Net & Sys Engineer ;* Docs Provided :- 23/03/2016*; Adelaide [GSM]. 

3) * amar_klanti* :- Systems Analyst ;* Docs Provided :- 21/03/2016*; Adelaide [GSM].


Is there any others pending candidate like us

Pray and hope, we will receive the grant soon :second:


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Wohooo, I am first in the queue . 

But, sadly in a wrong queue :$. GSM Brisbane nowadays has quite a reputation . I've sent them an email today. Lets see if I get any update withing this week.

Goodluck all. 



amar_klanti said:


> To best of my knowledge, currently three of us waiting for Grant after uploaded document of new born baby:-
> 
> 1) *SqOats* :- Mechanical Engineer ;* Docs Provided :- 10/03/2016*; Brisbane [GSM].
> 
> ...


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

Count me also,,
Documents for new born E-mail on 30 Mar 2016
Very hard to spend time in further wait as Application Iodge since July 2015,


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> To best of my knowledge, currently three of us waiting for Grant after uploaded document of new born baby:-
> 
> 1) *SqOats* :- Mechanical Engineer ;* Docs Provided :- 10/03/2016*; Brisbane [GSM].
> 
> ...


 i am GSM Brisbane !


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello,
can you please share some more info, like occupation code and which GSM? Did you complete your new born baby medical?? 



getalambaig said:


> Count me also,,
> Documents for new born E-mail on 30 Mar 2016
> Very hard to spend time in further wait as Application Iodge since July 2015,


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> i am GSM Brisbane !


Glad that I've got company 

Goodluck


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

yeah, and I'm alone now with Adelaide Team.
Anyw, hope within 2 weeks, we all have some status update 



SqOats said:


> Glad that I've got company
> 
> Goodluck


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello,
> can you please share some more info, like occupation code and which GSM? Did you complete your new born baby medical??
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Amar,
I have uploaded the baby ID documents only, awaiting for her addition in application and HAP ID creation.
My occupation trade is Engineering technologist.
Belongs to GSM Adelaide.
Please keep us updated about any progress in your application.


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

How to display my signature with every post? So it would be easy to keep everyone updated.


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

getalambaig said:


> How to display my signature with every post? So it would be easy to keep everyone updated.


Resolved..


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

Guys need your suggesstion please, should i call to immi office as i dont see my new born added to the application. form 1022 sent on 30 th March, or should i wait for 28 days to complete.
Did anyone else also faced such long time for new born Aaron to application.
Thanks.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

getalambaig said:


> Guys need your suggesstion please, should i call to immi office as i dont see my new born added to the application. form 1022 sent on 30 th March, or should i wait for 28 days to complete.
> Did anyone else also faced such long time for new born Aaron to application.
> Thanks.


Usually it takes from 2-4 weeks. I suggest you wait for 28 days. Chances are that you will get the same response from the call attendant.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi,

There is no need to wait for CO to add new born baby. Just mail your baby passport, birth certificate, form 1022 to Skilled Support Team ([email protected]) and give your application details including TRN(Transaction Reference Number).

They will add your baby within 2 days into your immi account. After adding your new born baby application, you can request for HAP ID to complete the medical.

Thanks



getalambaig said:


> Guys need your suggesstion please, should i call to immi office as i dont see my new born added to the application. form 1022 sent on 30 th March, or should i wait for 28 days to complete.
> Did anyone else also faced such long time for new born Aaron to application.
> Thanks.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Isnt CO the only person who can add the newborn in the application?. Skill support & health strategies can only help in generating HAP ID.

Pls correct me if i am wrong.



amar_klanti said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no need to wait for CO to add new born baby. Just mail your baby passport, birth certificate, form 1022 to Skilled Support Team ([email protected]) and give your application details including TRN(Transaction Reference Number).
> 
> ...


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Sqoats,
Skill Support team also have the authority to add new born baby application. However, Skill support team can't provide the HAP ID,only CO and health strategy have this authority.

Normally, CO response is slow, so its better to add the new born baby application pro-actively by sending mail to Skill Support team with details information and document set.

thanks, 


SqOats said:


> Isnt CO the only person who can add the newborn in the application?. Skill support & health strategies can only help in generating HAP ID.
> 
> Pls correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

Sqoat, Amir, Jibzi, any idea why still no reply from CO even the 28 days time lapsed for you.. do you think he will re-initiate the document verification process or it has been done during during file on hold period??


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

getalambaig said:


> Sqoat, Amir, Jibzi, any idea why still no reply from CO even the 28 days time lapsed for you.. do you think he will re-initiate the document verification process or it has been done during during file on hold period??


Chances are that they havent got back to our cases because now the comeback time is not 4 weeks but 6-8 weeks (this has been told to a guy who called DIBP recently) except for few lucky ones. 

But, we have seen that the new CO asks for additional documents which havent been asked by previous CO. So, Its more like my case, my rules


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

In my case, I completed new born medical at 20th March, but panel clinic uploading was due. In the mean while, CO review my case at 21st March and request to complete the medical. If CO review my case 2~4 days after 21st March medical completion then scenario can be different. 

As last CO reviewed my case at 20th March, so I am expecting next CO will review my file again within 4~8 weeks like Sqoats said. Currently 4th week is running, lets see how long it takes.

Good Luck 


SqOats said:


> Chances are that they havent got back to our cases because now the comeback time is not 4 weeks but 6-8 weeks (this has been told to a guy who called DIBP recently) except for few lucky ones.
> 
> But, we have seen that the new CO asks for additional documents which havent been asked by previous CO. So, Its more like my case, my rules


----------



## Prince1315 (Jan 25, 2016)

I am new to this forum. I have a query related to Australian visa lodgement. I got invitation on 18th April 2016 as nominated by state. Now while filling details of dependents i am confused as my wife is expecting and while submitting EOI i mentioned two dependents i.e 1. my wife and 2. the expected child. 
But as due date is of first week of july and i don't have details of child as of now with me while filling details of dependents in IMMI account. What should be done in this case?
Can you please help me with the way-out forward.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello Prince,

You can't mention expected child as dependent. You can add new application after the birth of your child without any additional cost just fillup the form 1022, baby passport and birth certificate.

Thanks 



Prince1315 said:


> I am new to this forum. I have a query related to Australian visa lodgement. I got invitation on 18th April 2016 as nominated by state. Now while filling details of dependents i am confused as my wife is expecting and while submitting EOI i mentioned two dependents i.e 1. my wife and 2. the expected child.
> But as due date is of first week of july and i don't have details of child as of now with me while filling details of dependents in IMMI account. What should be done in this case?
> Can you please help me with the way-out forward.


----------



## Spoorthybp (Feb 2, 2016)

hiren20 said:


> I m in same boat friend. I m primary applicant and pregnant. Visa 189 for Perth lodged 9 Feb,2016.co contact 22 feb. Pcc provided 12 March. But till now no further information. Now I will not be able to travel if got a grant due to approaching delivery.
> Keep on updating if u hear anything from dibp.
> 
> I mentioned that initially I will be migrating Perth . Do the region matters for visa process. I hv no idea about it. Please suggest if you know anything.


Hey Hiren,

I don't think region plays a role here, in my case I got to know that the employment verification is going on not sure what would happen next. Hope things get sorted out for both of us.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Dear all,

With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted. 

Best of luck to all wife pregnancy pending applicant who are waiting to receive their golden mail.  :fingerscrossed:

For any query please message me, I will try my best to help you,

Pray for us.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


Great news buddy!!!. Finally someone got through from this thread. I hope the remaining applicants get cleared soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time)
> 
> ...


Wow, Great news, Many many congratulations, just a min before i was thinking that sombody either amir/jibz/sqot should get happy news this week. Its a relief moment for us also to see things are moving positively.
Many greetings again.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

getalambaig said:


> Wow, Great news, Many many congratulations, just a min before i was thinking that sombody either amir/jibz/sqot should get happy news this week. Its a relief moment for us also to see things are moving positively.
> Many greetings again.


The moment I post the message in the thread I got email notification from GSM.Brisbane and I thought my time has come but unfortunately not yet. CO has asked for my wife's PCC. I already submitted one but he is asking from another city as she stayed in that city more. Well, I am happy at least there is some progress.

Now got to arrange the PCC and wait for the grant. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

amar_klanti said:


> Dear all,
> 
> With the grace of Ishwar, it is my immense pleasure to notify about my grants letter today (9:13 Bangladesh Standard Time):second:. I haven't gone through the letter yet, want to share the news with my forum members who support me whenever I wanted.
> 
> ...


Congrats Amar.. Finally someone got through it!! All the very best for future..


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> The moment I post the message in the thread I got email notification from GSM.Brisbane and I thought my time has come but unfortunately not yet. CO has asked for my wife's PCC. I already submitted one but he is asking from another city as she stayed in that city more. Well, I am happy at least there is some progress.
> 
> Now got to arrange the PCC and wait for the grant. :fingerscrossed:


Well this is strange!! As per my understanding, PCC is valid throughout the country. This is strange. Hope the remaining of us go through it quickly!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Just a small finding, Amar's CO got back to his case exactly after 6 weeks, found all documents OK, and issued grant. My CO got back exactly after 8 weeks checked the documents and asked for an additional document. So, by this pattern, CO will get back to my case again on 21 June. Hmmmm, well that is not so far  

Also, it is true then, Team Adelaide is much more efficient than Team Brisbane


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> Well this is strange!! As per my understanding, PCC is valid throughout the country. This is strange. Hope the remaining of us go through it quickly!


Yes, i had the same understanding as well. But, I've seen some previous threads where people got PCC from the police station nearby their current residence. Actually, their point is valid, PCC has to be from the station where you live most.

I thought it has to be as per permanent address. Anyways, I shall try to get it from Lahore. Hopefully they wont make any fuss out of it. :fingerscrossed:

BTW, what happened with your case. You got your child added in the application?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

SqOats said:


> Just a small finding, Amar's CO got back to his case exactly after 6 weeks, found all documents OK, and issued grant. My CO got back exactly after 8 weeks checked the documents and asked for an additional document. So, by this pattern, CO will get back to my case again on 21 June. Hmmmm, well that is not so far
> 
> Also, it is true then, Team Adelaide is much more efficient than Team Brisbane


Sometimes, in this types of cases next CO will allocate soon and give the grant within 1~3 weeks of document submission. I observed the same situation to some forum members . I will suggest you, upload the PCC into the immi account as soon as you get this and mail to gsm allocate with PCC attachment. Hope and pray you case will finalize soon with VISA GRANT.

Best of luck for others as well.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Guys I have been contacted by CO asking for Form 80 and PCC.
I'm unable to provide the requested docs Since my wife is carrying and we are expecting the new born by next month.

Will writing a mail to the case officer suffice or should I be attaching required pregnancy proofs?
If CO accept the mail and puts my case on hold, Will I be notified by any means?

Many Thanks,
Raj Gowda


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Rajgowda said:


> Guys I have been contacted by CO asking for Form 80 and PCC.
> I'm unable to provide the requested docs Since my wife is carrying and we are expecting the new born by next month.
> 
> Will writing a mail to the case officer suffice or should I be attaching required pregnancy proofs?
> ...


Just email the CO and attach pregnancy report. CO shall reply within 4 weeks and will ask to provide the remaining documents once child is born.

In my case, my CO asked to do the medicals after child but asked for the PCC for me and wife within 28 days. I later got extension by providing proof i-e PCC reciepts and emails.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Yes, i had the same understanding as well. But, I've seen some previous threads where people got PCC from the police station nearby their current residence. Actually, their point is valid, PCC has to be from the station where you live most.
> 
> I thought it has to be as per permanent address. Anyways, I shall try to get it from Lahore. Hopefully they wont make any fuss out of it. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> BTW, what happened with your case. You got your child added in the application?


Yeah she was added and medical and other stuff were completed by 23rd March. Been waiting since then. Skilled Support contacted last week to get more information (exact rejection date) for UK transit visa that was rejected last year (I had mentioned in my form 80). Silence since then..


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Sometimes, in this types of cases next CO will allocate soon and give the grant within 1~3 weeks of document submission. I observed the same situation to some forum members . I will suggest you, upload the PCC into the immi account as soon as you get this and mail to gsm allocate with PCC attachment. Hope and pray you case will finalize soon with VISA GRANT.
> 
> Best of luck for others as well.


That is exactly what I am planning to do. I just hope my wife gets the new PCC smoothly. 

When are you planning your validation trip?. A lot must be happening at your end right now. I am happy for you bro. All the best for what lies ahead.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> Yeah she was added and medical and other stuff were completed by 23rd March. Been waiting since then. Skilled Support contacted last week to get more information (exact rejection date) for UK transit visa that was rejected last year (I had mentioned in my form 80). Silence since then..


May I ask when did your daughter added?. I assume you will get the grant within 8 weeks of adding the daughter provided they are satisfied with the documents. Because you are also from team brisbane so my logic may apply in your case


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> May I ask when did your daughter added?. I assume you will get the grant within 8 weeks of adding the daughter provided they are satisfied with the documents. Because you are also from team brisbane so my logic may apply in your case


She was added on 16th March but HAP ID was missing. Sent them an Email and it was provided on 18th March. If your logic works, I will be happy with the timelines .


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

SqOats said:


> Just email the CO and attach pregnancy report. CO shall reply within 4 weeks and will ask to provide the remaining documents once child is born.
> 
> In my case, my CO asked to do the medicals after child but asked for the PCC for me and wife within 28 days. I later got extension by providing proof i-e PCC reciepts and emails.


This was helpful, Should we do the medical tests for the new born as well?


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

Guys, thanks for your advise, my new born baby has been added after sending mail to skill support team. however they did not share the HAP ID, should i write again to SKILL SUPPORT Team for HAP ID Creation OR wait for CO to do this job herself?


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

getalambaig said:


> Guys, thanks for your advise, my new born baby has been added after sending mail to skill support team. however they did not share the HAP ID, should i write again to SKILL SUPPORT Team for HAP ID Creation OR wait for CO to do this job herself?


Skill support team doesn't have the authority to provide HAP ID. You can wait for CO to give you HAP ID, or you can pro actively send mail to *[email protected]* & *[email protected]* to generate the HAP ID. Normally it takes 1~5 days to have the HAP ID from health strategy team.

Good LUCK.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> She was added on 16th March but HAP ID was missing. Sent them an Email and it was provided on 18th March. If your logic works, I will be happy with the timelines .


We meet again on 11-05-16 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Rajgowda said:


> This was helpful, Should we do the medical tests for the new born as well?


Yes, Its a basic medical test. For that first you need to add the baby and get the HAP ID from DIBP.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Rajgowda said:


> This was helpful, Should we do the medical tests for the new born as well?


Yes, you have to complete medical examination for your new born baby as well. This is only physical examination no blood test and xray require.

If you gone through the entire thread then all your doubt should be clear.

thanks and best of luck.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Great to see DIBP all active after long weekend. 2 emails and 1 grant received in this thread alone today. Way to go DIBP :rockon:


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> We meet again on 11-05-16 :fingerscrossed:


Lol.. All the very best to both of us n all guys in the forum.:juggle:


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you guys. 





SqOats said:


> Yes, Its a basic medical test. For that first you need to add the baby and get the HAP ID from DIBP.





amar_klanti said:


> Yes, you have to complete medical examination for your new born baby as well. This is only physical examination no blood test and xray require.
> 
> If you gone through the entire thread then all your doubt should be clear.
> 
> thanks and best of luck.


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello All,

I would like to get suggestion from the experts. I have applied for 189 visa yesterday and attached all the supporting document except Medical and PCC. I have included my wife and son in the application. My wife is carrying now and expected delivery date is in August. I have couple of questions related to medical and pcc.

1)	Considering the fact that my wife is carrying, it is not advisable to get the medical done for her as it includes the x-ray, which is not good during pregnancy. So I planning to inform the CO about the pregnancy and ask him/her to put the application of HOLD. So when should I inform the CO about this? Should I wait for the CO to ask for the Medical reports and then inform about this?
2)	Should I go ahead and complete the medical for myself and my son or can I do it once the CO ask for the same?
3)	Similarly, should I complete the PCC now or shall I wait for CO to ask for it (I’ll get some additional time to land Aus)?

Requesting your help and thanks in advance.

Thanks,


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

aus_immigration said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to get suggestion from the experts. I have applied for 189 visa yesterday and attached all the supporting document except Medical and PCC. I have included my wife and son in the application. My wife is carrying now and expected delivery date is in August. I have couple of questions related to medical and pcc.
> 
> ...


1- Let CO contact you for medical and PCC and them inform him via email and pregnancy report.
2-Do all medicals after childs birth.
3- Depends upon CO, some ask both PCC & MEDICAL after childs birth. But, in some cases including myself, CO asks PCC first (within 28 days of CO contact, but extendable) and medical after childs birth.


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks SqOats for the quick response. This helps.



SqOats said:


> 1- Let CO contact you for medical and PCC and them inform him via email and pregnancy report.
> 2-Do all medicals after childs birth.
> 3- Depends upon CO, some ask both PCC & MEDICAL after childs birth. But, in some cases including myself, CO asks PCC first (within 28 days of CO contact, but extendable) and medical after childs birth.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Any update guys?

Well today, I've uploaded the final required document. Now, Lets see when do I get lucky :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Any update guys?
> 
> Well today, I've uploaded the final required document. Now, Lets see when do I get lucky :fingerscrossed:


Still waiting.. Hope to hear good news soon..


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Any update guys?
> 
> Well today, I've uploaded the final required document. Now, Lets see when do I get lucky


CO emailed hap id of new born on 04May, medicals uploaded 10 May, Grant ...(soon)


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> Still waiting.. Hope to hear good news soon..


Well, today is your lucky day man .... c'mon update us about the grant ...


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

getalambaig said:


> CO emailed hap id of new born on 04May, medicals uploaded 10 May, Grant ...(soon)


Great ... join the queue ...


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

Jibzz i think u should call dibp, many days spent since last CO contact


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

Jibz, Sqots any good news?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

getABH said:


> Jibz, Sqots any good news?


Nope, nothing yet. But, keeping my hopes high for the month of May. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

getABH said:


> Jibz, Sqots any good news?


Still no update for me as well.. High hopes for this month.. Lets see how it goes!


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

Guys... Got the grant.... I m very happy... Thanks to Almighty.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

getABH said:


> Guys... Got the grant.... I m very happy... Thanks to Almighty.


Way to GO !!!!!.... Many many congrats ....


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

getABH said:


> Guys... Got the grant.... I m very happy... Thanks to Almighty.


Congrats


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Way to GO !!!!!.... Many many congrats ....


SqOats.. We are next hopefully!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> SqOats.. We are next hopefully!


Lets hope so. getABH timeline is very similar to mine except for the fact is that his team was Adeliade. C'mon GSM Brisbane!!!!


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Lets hope so. getABH timeline is very similar to mine except for the fact is that his team was Adeliade. C'mon GSM Brisbane!!!!


Brisbane is too slow.. Dont know if they are doing it delibrately or they have more load..


----------



## getABH (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks SQOTS N JIBZ, wish you all the best


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

getABH said:


> Thanks SQOTS N JIBZ, wish you all the best


Thanks and all the very best for coming days..


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

SqOats said:


> 1- Let CO contact you for medical and PCC and them inform him via email and pregnancy report.
> 2-Do all medicals after childs birth.
> 3- Depends upon CO, some ask both PCC & MEDICAL after childs birth. But, in some cases including myself, CO asks PCC first (within 28 days of CO contact, but extendable) and medical after childs birth.


Hi All,

The CO has been allotted for my application and got a mail from her asking the below documents:
Medical - for me, my wife and my son
PCC - for me and my wife

I had replied to her mail explaining my situation and also attached the Medical Certificate from the hospital explaining my wife's pregnancy. I haven't got any response even after one week. So I have initiated the process of Medical for me and my son and PCC for me and wife. I have got everything else except my PCC, which is pending due to Police Verification due to address change.

Now, after receiving all the requested details except my wife's medical (can be done only post delivery, after August), should I update the application status back to "Information Provided"? Or should I send a mail to CO explaining this? 

I'm bit worried here as I haven't got any reply from CO for my first mail.

Requesting your suggestion.

Thanks,


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

aus_immigration said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The CO has been allotted for my application and got a mail from her asking the below documents:
> Medical - for me, my wife and my son
> ...


 I would recommend create a pdf file with your wife's pregnancy reports and a typed/signed note indicating all other information has been provided expect wife's medical and provide EDD. Then click the information provided link.. Once CO will have look on your file, he should updateyour application accordingly. I followed same process and worked well for me.

Regarding CO response, it took me 3 weeks to get a confirmation that he has put my application on hold!


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats and others.. Any update?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> SqOats and others.. Any update?


Jibzz, Alhamdulillah I got the grant on 30th May. Detailed post here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2202.html

Any update in your case?. Hope you get through quickly. Incase you havent heard from them for long, just send them a reminder email. 

All the best brother.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Jibzz, Alhamdulillah I got the grant on 30th May. Detailed post here
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2202.html
> 
> ...


Wow.. Congrats bro. Thats a great news.. All the very best for next phase.

No update for me till now. I should send email to skilled support or Gsm? 

Thanks for the best wishes


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> Wow.. Congrats bro. Thats a great news.. All the very best for next phase.
> 
> No update for me till now. I should send email to skilled support or Gsm?
> 
> Thanks for the best wishes


Jibzz, any update on your case?. Thanks for the wishes.

The status email should be sent to GSM. 

All the best.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Jibzz, any update on your case?. Thanks for the wishes.
> 
> The status email should be sent to GSM.
> 
> All the best.


Still stucked in waiting phase! Hope to get it soon! thanks for best wishes!!

How about you? When you are planing to make a move? Moving permanently or will do a validation?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> Still stucked in waiting phase! Hope to get it soon! thanks for best wishes!!
> 
> How about you? When you are planing to make a move? Moving permanently or will do a validation?


That might be because of the year end work load. Hopefully, you will get through early next month.

Well, I am planning to do the validation trip and try to settle my family in Melbourne in Nov 16 and then move myself permanently somewhere in May/June 2017.

Lets see how it goes. Lots of planning to do. As everbody say, once you get the PR you will realize that it was the easiest part


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi guys. Finally its a grant! Thank you everyone for the valueable inputs and wishing all the very best to the people waiting for their grants.


----------



## vn8045 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have been living in Australia since Mar'11 on 457 visa with my wife, and we had our son here in 2014. We have got the invite for the PR Visa 189 and in the EOI I had mentioned about my spouse and son - we now know that my wife is pregnant with due date in last week of Jan'17.
I have a few questions with regards to the following options I am contemplating:

Option 1: Only lodge visa application for me and my son

Is this option even possible - If we don't want to go for the medical (x-ray) for wife, can I now lodge the application for only me and my son or will this require a new EOI?
If I do go for a PR for only me and my son, what visa do I need to apply for my wife, as 457 dependent will no longer be valid?

Option 2: Lodge the visa application for the entire family, requesting the CO for a hold due to the x-ray

What are the chances for an x-ray waiver for my pregnant wife? We have been staying in Australia since Mar'11 on 457 visa, last medical during 457 renewal was done in Jan'15 in India
If we go for a PR for the complete family, and talk to the CO to get it on hold till my wife delivers, will we get a bridging visa, in case I change my job - how difficult will that be to get the bridging visa?

Also are their any implications if I lodge for the PR on any out of Australia travel. We are planning to travel to Fiji for a week in last week of July. Does lodging application for PR have any impact on the current 457 of the applicant?

Any guidance would be much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## BBlessed (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi,

I have received invitation to apply for 189 visa before 4th September. My wife is pregnant and is due for delivery by October end. In the EOI application, I’ve mentioned my wife and 2-year-old son as migrating dependents and didn’t mention about unborn baby. I would appreciate if experts on this forum advise me on the below.

1.	I’ve created ImmiAccount and started to fill the application. Pls. clarify, do I have to mention the details of unborn baby as non-migrating dependent in the visa application anywhere or else just leave it blank. 

2.	I’m planning to lodge visa application soon by 4th August and when CO is allocated say after two months by 4th October, I would like to inform him to hold the application until the baby is born i.e October end. When I have birth certificate and passport of the baby, I’ll forward to CO to activate medicals & PCC. I’ve read here on the forum that there won’t be any extra cost for including baby in the application after the visa is lodged.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> Hi guys. Finally its a grant! Thank you everyone for the valueable inputs and wishing all the very best to the people waiting for their grants.


Great news. Many congrats man. When are you planning your validation trip? 

Wish you all the best for future plans.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

BBlessed said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invitation to apply for 189 visa before 4th September. My wife is pregnant and is due for delivery by October end. In the EOI application, I’ve mentioned my wife and 2-year-old son as migrating dependents and didn’t mention about unborn baby. I would appreciate if experts on this forum advise me on the below.
> 
> ...


NO, donot mention details of expecting child anywhere in application.
YES. Process you've mentioned under "2" is correct. And, Yes addition of new born will be free of cost if child is born after you lodged your application and before application is finalized.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

vn8045 said:


> I have been living in Australia since Mar'11 on 457 visa with my wife, and we had our son here in 2014. We have got the invite for the PR Visa 189 and in the EOI I had mentioned about my spouse and son - we now know that my wife is pregnant with due date in last week of Jan'17.
> I have a few questions with regards to the following options I am contemplating:
> 
> Option 1: Only lodge visa application for me and my son
> ...


You should apply visa for all family members and donot provide medicals and PCC. When CO will ask for the medical, inform him about wife's pregnancy and he shall hold the case. I think X-ray wont be waived as india is TB high risk country. Dont know if the fact that you are in Australia since 2011 will have any affect on this.

Well, I guess you will automatically get the bridging visa A once you lodge the application for PR. You, can lodge PR application onshore or offshore. You might have to inform your CO about the trip under "change in circumstances" section.


----------



## jibzz (Aug 26, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Great news. Many congrats man. When are you planning your validation trip?
> 
> Wish you all the best for future plans.


Thanks 

Booked for November. Will make a final move in 2017. You were right, now the grant phase seems t be the easiest one! Lots of things going through mind!

Wat about you? When you are planning?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

jibzz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Booked for November. Will make a final move in 2017. You were right, now the grant phase seems t be the easiest one! Lots of things going through mind!
> 
> Wat about you? When you are planning?


Well, I am yet to decide my validation trip between mid Sept (hajj holidays) or late Nov 2016. Final move will be in as early as mid of 2017 or as late as mid of 2018. All my planning depends upon the possibility of my wife getting the job first. She is a doctor and man... registration process for doctors is hectic as hell :S


----------



## BBlessed (Feb 7, 2015)

SqOats said:


> NO, donot mention details of expecting child anywhere in application.
> YES. Process you've mentioned under "2" is correct. And, Yes addition of new born will be free of cost if child is born after you lodged your application and before application is finalized.


Thank you !


----------



## vikram.vvp (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi friends... I received an invite today. But my wife is pregnant. Are there any changes in the rules regarding this?


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Group,
Need your valuable input on my current situation
I got 189 invite (65 points) on 1st Sept2016. (haven't lodged the visa yet) and, my wife is 2 months pregnant now..and we do not want to go for X-ray during this period..
My question is - If I include my wife in my PR application and will inform CO then CO will definitely put my PR application on hold till April2017 (due date)
And, In May2017 I'll lose the 5 points of Age.. 
Hence, Wnat to know, If the application is on hold until child's birth... My points will be freezed (same as 65) even though I'll cross the age limit.. ??
Really need your input on this...
Thanks,


----------



## rickymartin0071984 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi All,

I am going to start with Australia PR process by mid September 2016. Current state ACS +ve with 65 points confirmed for code 261313.

I do not want to include my wife in my application in the beginning itself since she is 1 month pregnant and we would like to get our baby delivered here in India itself.

My question is , since I am not adding my wife in the application process, will she be waived from undergoing X-Ray ? Else I should not even start the process before the baby is born.

I am ready to spend extra at a later stage for my wife and baby, after settling in Australia.

Kindly guide me.
Thanks


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

rickymartin0071984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to start with Australia PR process by mid September 2016. Current state ACS +ve with 65 points confirmed for code 261313.
> 
> ...


I have also done the same... I have applied for myself.. but you need to add the spouse details under 'non migrating section'.. and hence, medical is not needed for non migrating family members..


----------



## rickymartin0071984 (Sep 7, 2016)

anoop21 said:


> I have also done the same... I have applied for myself.. but you need to add the spouse details under 'non migrating section'.. and hence, medical is not needed for non migrating family members..


Thanks a lot for answering. All the best to you .


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi all, Is there anyone here who went for medicals during pregnancy. I have checked with doctor and she mentioned that its safe during second trimester and if xray is done with lead protection. I am really worried as I am expecting invitation soon and I am expecting. My visa is going to expire and hence worried to go for medicals or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nikhath said:


> Hi all, Is there anyone here who went for medicals during pregnancy. I have checked with doctor and she mentioned that its safe during second trimester and if xray is done with lead protection. I am really worried as I am expecting invitation soon and I am expecting. My visa is going to expire and hence worried to go for medicals or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I am not sure about that.. but I am also having the same situation.. and after analyzing all options I dropped the idea of going for x-ray for my wife.. Hence I removed her name from my application... Better to have a separate PR later.. ( since, I do not want to hold the process hence, I went ahead for myself only) .. Though, X-ray can be done with protector, but no body will confirm you that is 100% safe.. not even doctor... hence, instead of taking anyrisk... I took this step..


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

anoop21 said:


> I am not sure about that.. but I am also having the same situation.. and after analyzing all options I dropped the idea of going for x-ray for my wife.. Hence I removed her name from my application... Better to have a separate PR later.. ( since, I do not want to hold the process hence, I went ahead for myself only) .. Though, X-ray can be done with protector, but no body will confirm you that is 100% safe.. not even doctor... hence, instead of taking anyrisk... I took this step..




Thanks for the response. I am thinking to hold my application too and move on to bridging visa if my visa gets expired during the process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Nikhath said:


> Thanks for the response. I am thinking to hold my application too and move on to bridging visa if my visa gets expired during the process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 See what works best for you..In my case.. I am not sure about the changing rules of DIBP (in future) or any unfortunate condition comes due to visa processing hold(in future).. I took the decision of single applicant.. and started the processing...


----------



## WorGod (Jul 23, 2016)

Nikhath said:


> Hi all, Is there anyone here who went for medicals during pregnancy. I have checked with doctor and she mentioned that its safe during second trimester and if xray is done with lead protection. I am really worried as I am expecting invitation soon and I am expecting. My visa is going to expire and hence worried to go for medicals or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Nikhath

My wife is pregnant as well and we also got clearance for the Doc to do Xrays, it is perfectly safe to have the Xrays done while pregnant, just ask them for a lead shield. we had our medicals done 4 weeks ago already and there has been no issues


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

WorGod said:


> Hi Nikhath
> 
> 
> 
> My wife is pregnant as well and we also got clearance for the Doc to do Xrays, it is perfectly safe to have the Xrays done while pregnant, just ask them for a lead shield. we had our medicals done 4 weeks ago already and there has been no issues




Thanks a lot for the response. That gave me some relief. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Hi*

Dears,

I was just about to apply visa 101 for my new born child. 

What is the format that you all used to write the "Statutory Declaration". 
Is that https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.pdf given in the website or your own format which is specific to your living country

thanks in advance


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

prasadg said:


> Dears,
> 
> I was just about to apply visa 101 for my new born child.
> 
> ...


The form that is available in the link is specific for a Statutory Declaration made in Australia. You have to use the format that is acceptable in your country. Just include the information that is needed. 

I was wandering, what is the reason to use statutory declaration instead of filling form 1229?


----------



## anoop21 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Group, Need you help on my current situation-
I have applied for 189 Visa on 4th Sept ( for myself only, paid fee for single applicant), and got CO contact for doing the "Medicals of Non-Migrating Family member (my Wife)". I replied her in email that, I could not got as my wife is 8 weeks pregnant. 
And now Today (4th Oct) I got an email again saying that - "immigration requirement that all family members must meet health and character requirements and this is irrespective of whether they are migrating or non-migrating. If your spouse does not complete this request then your application will be considered for refusal"
And CO has suggested to provide the letter from doctor and then defer the case until delivery.
Now, my question is - How could I add my Wife in my application NOW and Pay Visa Fee for her too.. ( because, if I had to go for her medicals then its better to add her as dependent in application and pay visa fee for her too .. instead of going for Partner visa later )
Please let me your input here, what should I do now to add my wife and pay visa fee for her ?


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

*Waiting for PR*

Hello All,

I am also in dilemma that when will I get the grant. As per this thread, my case is also same. I have included my pregnant wife in my application. You can see my details in my signature. We have also gone with her X-ray with double protection shields upon our Gyne doctor and the expecting month is mid Apr 2017. Any senior member can advise when will I get grant following my timeline, as of now there will be holiday season to begin Australia.


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

jatinders said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am also in dilemma that when will I get the grant. As per this thread, my case is also same. I have included my pregnant wife in my application. You can see my details in my signature. We have also gone with her X-ray with double protection shields upon our Gyne doctor and the expecting month is mid Apr 2017. Any senior member can advise when will I get grant following my timeline, as of now there will be holiday season to begin Australia.


jatinders,

Have you added your wife as migrating or non migrating member of family unit ?

As you have already provided medicals, hope you are aware that you will have to apply for a separate visa for the new born baby. I have read in this thread that it may take a few months for it.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

cpham said:


> jatinders,
> 
> Have you added your wife as migrating or non migrating member of family unit ?
> 
> As you have already provided medicals, hope you are aware that you will have to apply for a separate visa for the new born baby. I have read in this thread that it may take a few months for it.


Hello cpham,

Yes, I have added her as a migrating member.
Separate visa will be required if the baby born in India but we are expecting in mid Apr 2017.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Subscribed

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi guys 
I have applied for 190 NSW SS visa . And my wife is 21 weeks pregnant. Should I inform the CO.?
What should i do. Pls guide me


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

sathyauk said:


> Hi guys
> I have applied for 190 NSW SS visa . And my wife is 21 weeks pregnant. Should I inform the CO.?
> What should i do. Pls guide me


Yea inform them 

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

Another week of infinite waiting has ended. Let's see what charm new week brings in life.


sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi All,

My wife is 5 weeks pregnant and we need to submit the medicals. I read that the same can be done after 14 weeks but i have a question, my wife had done a X ray in the last week of December 2016, will DIBP take that into consideration or it has to be a fresh x ray


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is 5 weeks pregnant and we need to submit the medicals. I read that the same can be done after 14 weeks but i have a question, my wife had done a X ray in the last week of December 2016, will DIBP take that into consideration or it has to be a fresh x ray


Hello, 
I guess they will only consider the X-ray from the authorized medical panel which they displayed on their website. But seniors or moderators of this thread can suggest.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is 5 weeks pregnant and we need to submit the medicals. I read that the same can be done after 14 weeks but i have a question, my wife had done a X ray in the last week of December 2016, will DIBP take that into consideration or it has to be a fresh x ray


you need to do all medical checks including x-ray at a panel physician authorised by DIBP


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

hi, did you get your case officer assigned yet. And have you heard any message from your case officer with regards to your wife's pregnancy. just wanted to check/understand whether the delay on your application is due to pregnancy. FYI I m also in the same situation like you' yet to get a case officer assigned.


----------



## sathyauk (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi I am in the same situation like you. I have lodged my visa application on 4th Feb 2017. PCC and Medicals are in progress. My Wife is 23 weeks pregnant expecting end of May. I am not sure if there will be any issues for the case officer to pick my application due to the fact that my wife is pregnant.
Can you advice.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is 5 weeks pregnant and we need to submit the medicals. I read that the same can be done after 14 weeks but i have a question, my wife had done a X ray in the last week of December 2016, will DIBP take that into consideration or it has to be a fresh x ray


If x-ray has been done as medical request by dibp in December.it will be valid. But if x-ray has been done by other reasons.than they will not consider it .

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

sathyauk said:


> Hi I am in the same situation like you. I have lodged my visa application on 4th Feb 2017. PCC and Medicals are in progress. My Wife is 23 weeks pregnant expecting end of May. I am not sure if there will be any issues for the case officer to pick my application due to the fact that my wife is pregnant.
> Can you advice.


Co will have no obligation in processing your case as you have submitted all your documents. Now its just matter of time . I hope that you hear a good news soon.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi friends. I have filed 189 visa on 1-jan-2017 for three applicants i.e. myself, wife and one child. All medicals are already done and finalised. Now recently i learned that my wife is one month pregnant. Now my questions are that 
1) Do i need to notify DIBP regarding pregnancy as this is just one month pregnancy
2) Would it affect my visa processing as all medicals are already finalised.
3) Which documents do i need for notification to DIBP.
Please share your valuable comments


----------



## sam234 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Visa for new born baby*

Hi
I'm expecting my invitation on 15th Feb cycle(According to current trend). I have a new born baby(just born 1 week back) .Do i need to make a new passport for him before lodging VISA? and what are the medical requirements for new born baby?

Thanks


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends. I have filed 189 visa on 1-jan-2017 for three applicants i.e. myself, wife and one child. All medicals are already done and finalised. Now recently i learned that my wife is one month pregnant. Now my questions are that
> 1) Do i need to notify DIBP regarding pregnancy as this is just one month pregnancy
> 2) Would it affect my visa processing as all medicals are already finalised.
> 3) Which documents do i need for notification to DIBP.
> Please share your valuable comments


From my current understanding this is my opinion:

1) As you have already provided medicals for all members there is nothing pending from your side and current applied members may get visa soon. But note that the new born child will not have visa and wont be able to enter australia. If you are planning to apply in a separate application for the new born the processing time is approximately 14 months. The cost also is different.

On the other hand , you can inform DIBP now (if visa is not yet granted) of the pregnancy (with doctor letter for proof) and request to defer the case till birth of the child. After birth you can get its passport done and add to same applicatiion and provide medicals for the new born baby. There is not additional visa cost for adding to the existing application. Disadvantage is, your visa grant will be on hold for another 9 months atleast.

2) As medical already provided, may not affect. Dont know for sure if you are legally bound to declare pregnancy to DIBP.

3. Letter from Doctor as evidence of pregnancy.


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

sam234 said:


> Hi
> I'm expecting my invitation on 15th Feb cycle(According to current trend). I have a new born baby(just born 1 week back) .Do i need to make a new passport for him before lodging VISA? and what are the medical requirements for new born baby?
> 
> Thanks


Believe the passport will be required for the new born baby. The visa application has a passport details section for each applicant. 

In India they do check the passport in the lab for medical test (mandatory document).

Refer below link for medial requirements:
Health examinations


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

cpham said:


> newtooaustralia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends. I have filed 189 visa on 1-jan-2017 for three applicants i.e. myself, wife and one child. All medicals are already done and finalised. Now recently i learned that my wife is one month pregnant. Now my questions are that
> ...


Thanks a lot cpham for your detailed reply. But one thing, EDD is 1st week of october and i am hoping to get visa before that. In this scenario we can enter Aus before child birth. Is this not the good option? I mean i should not ask CO to hold visa process.


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

newtooaustralia said:


> Thanks a lot cpham for your detailed reply. But one thing, EDD is 1st week of october and i am hoping to get visa before that. In this scenario we can enter Aus before child birth. Is this not the good option? I mean i should not ask CO to hold visa process.


Yes, It is possible to enter before child birth to australia. If child is born in australia , the child becomes an australian citizen by default. But do plan to enter australia a few months before birth so that you can enroll with medicare and settle down before birth. Read the current thread entirely from page 1, there is some information which is helpful to you.

You may not necessarily ask CO to hold the visa process, but may need to inform. From the DIBP website, health examinations section, found below note.

Health examinations

Important: Additional health examinations may be requested where considered appropriate on clinical grounds. You will also be required to complete additional tests if you:

are pregnant and intend to have the baby in Australia (hepatitis B testing will also be required)


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends. I have filed 189 visa on 1-jan-2017 for three applicants i.e. myself, wife and one child. All medicals are already done and finalised. Now recently i learned that my wife is one month pregnant. Now my questions are that
> 1) Do i need to notify DIBP regarding pregnancy as this is just one month pregnancy
> 2) Would it affect my visa processing as all medicals are already finalised.
> 3) Which documents do i need for notification to DIBP.
> Please share your valuable comments



congratulations for the good news

since medicals are already done there is nothing you can do to delay visa processing, 

if you wish to try drop them an email on [email protected] and inform them about change in circumstances using form 1022, chances are very less that they will put the case on hold till delivery of baby but if you want to wait then try


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

newtooaustralia said:


> Thanks a lot cpham for your detailed reply. But one thing, EDD is 1st week of october and i am hoping to get visa before that. In this scenario we can enter Aus before child birth. Is this not the good option? I mean i should not ask CO to hold visa process.


airlines has its own rules regarding flying of pregnant travellers, check with them

secondly, you will need to arrange stay and take care of wife post delivery along with job search, have you thought of that aspect ??


----------



## newtooaustralia (Feb 5, 2017)

cpham said:


> newtooaustralia said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot cpham for your detailed reply. But one thing, EDD is 1st week of october and i am hoping to get visa before that. In this scenario we can enter Aus before child birth. Is this not the good option? I mean i should not ask CO to hold visa process.
> ...


Great information. I would definitely inform DIBP about change in circumstances. But what should i mention in form 1022. I.e.
"Information which is no longer current"
And
"New correct details"
And where to attach doctor's letter?


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

You can attach the Doctor's letter in ImmiAccount (under Medical, Evidence of) , and attach in the email you send to CO. Not sure, how to fill 1022.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

cpham said:


> You can attach the Doctor's letter in ImmiAccount (under Medical, Evidence of) , and attach in the email you send to CO. Not sure, how to fill 1022.


Hello cpham,

what is your case status now? have you put it on hold or what?


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

jatinders said:


> Hello cpham,
> 
> what is your case status now? have you put it on hold or what?


Have sent a mail to CO to put the case on hold till Delivery about 4 weeks ago. There has been no change till now in Immiaccount.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

cpham said:


> Have sent a mail to CO to put the case on hold till Delivery about 4 weeks ago. There has been no change till now in Immiaccount.


Ok,

What is your expected due date for delivery?


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Jatinder,

What is the status of your application.. 



jatinders said:


> Ok,
> 
> What is your expected due date for delivery?


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi Jatinder,
> 
> What is the status of your application..


Hello,

Its is still in received status. what is yours? Is your case similar to us?


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

jatinders said:


> Ok,
> 
> What is your expected due date for delivery?


April 1st week.


----------



## abcbog (Dec 19, 2016)

Dears,
For those who got Visa on hold till wife delivery due to the Chest X-ray test still pending, What was written in the health assessment for your spouse? 
TIA


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi,
We had a baby in Jan this year and the CO was informed about the pregnancy before hand. The CO had asked us to fill out form 1022 and to provide the birth certificate and the passport of the baby along with my wife's medicals after the birth. This was completed on he 14th of Feb,2017.
Now,is my newborn also supposed to undergo a medical and is the CO supposed to ask me to undertake my child's medicals by generating a HAP ID?


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> For those who got Visa on hold till wife delivery due to the Chest X-ray test still pending, What was written in the health assessment for your spouse?
> TIA





rohannanda17 said:


> Hi,
> We had a baby in Jan this year and the CO was informed about the pregnancy before hand. The CO had asked us to fill out form 1022 and to provide the birth certificate and the passport of the baby along with my wife's medicals after the birth. This was completed on he 14th of Feb,2017.
> Now,is my newborn also supposed to undergo a medical and is the CO supposed to ask me to undertake my child's medicals by generating a HAP ID?



Hello Rohan,

What is the status of your application now? is your baby added in ? have they asked to get baby's medicals?


----------



## rohannanda17 (Mar 25, 2016)

jatinders said:


> abcbog said:
> 
> 
> > Dears,
> ...


Hi jatinder. Yes my baby has been added in. The CO contacted in the first week of March asking to get the medicals done.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

newtooaustralia said:


> Thanks a lot cpham for your detailed reply. But one thing, EDD is 1st week of october and i am hoping to get visa before that. In this scenario we can enter Aus before child birth. Is this not the good option? I mean i should not ask CO to hold visa process.


Hi Newtooasutralia,

did you receive your grant


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

*Query on Adding new born after visa is filed*

Can someone answer to the below questions on adding a new born to filed visa application. 

Form 1022 : To add a new after the visa is lodged
Question 13 asks ' Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any
dependants who are/were included in your application'

Q1 : Do I need to give my spouse details here as he was included in the filed visa application? 
Q2 : I am using this form to add my newborn. Should I provide his details in Question 13 only? 
Q3 : The website says that we should inform DIBP as soon as the baby is born via form 1022 and Birth certificate. 
If I don't have passport for new born yet, Can i submit form 1022 without the passport details of new born. 
Q4 : Since my visa is already lodged, what if I get the grant next day after the baby is born. I will not be able to inform DIBP until I get the birth certificate. 
If the grant is issued during the time I am arranging passport and Birth Certificate , what will be the status of my child's visa? Will he be a citizen or do I need to file his PR application separately


----------



## m.umairali (Jan 9, 2017)

Dear

Finally what did u do in your case. Put application on hold until delivery or go on with it for existing applicants.

I am also in same aituation and need senior's advice.

Appreciate ur response.

Regards


----------



## m.umairali (Jan 9, 2017)

newtooaustralia said:


> cpham said:
> 
> 
> > newtooaustralia said:
> ...





newtooaustralia said:


> cpham said:
> 
> 
> > newtooaustralia said:
> ...


----------



## m.umairali (Jan 9, 2017)

Dear All i lodged 189 visa application on 11 feb 2017 and submitted medical for self wife and 3 yr child alongwith required PCC on march 20. Now we came to know of wife pregnancy.
What options do we have in hand. Can i hold my case now....
Is it mendatory to inform CO... expected delivery will be around 20 Dec 2017.
If i opt for a seperate child visa for new born, what will be risks involved in that.

Last week my current employer was also contacted to verify employment.

Need urgent advice.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

*Case on Hold*

Hello All,

My wife was 4 month pregnant when we lodge visa after medicals. We waited for almost 4 months but no proceedings with the case. I have also sent some email once a month seeking for application status but no response. 

Finally, got their response in Feb 2017, saying that our case is under routine checks and if you want we can put your case on hold till the birth of child. After birth, requested some docs. for baby.(passport, form 1022, BC)

I was urgently seeking decision on my application coz we want to move ASAP within 36 weeks of pregnancy (which is the deadline for expectant mothers to travel on flight for 
journey of more than 4 hours.).

So, waiting till 35th week, We have sent email to co/dibp attaching the latest ultrasound scan report, to request to put our case on hold.

In April 2017, 2nd week, got an email/ confirmation that they put my case on hold till july 2017 (don't know why till july).

Now, I am blessed with a baby girl and her birth certificate/ passport is under process.
Soon, will update them to resume my case.

So, guyz , If you get grant before child birth, then you have to apply for child visa separately else put your case on hold till travel limit (for expectant passengers) and your child will be added with few docs.

I hope, my story, will assist someone, facing similar situations.


----------



## mayeaus (Feb 21, 2017)

m.umairali said:


> Dear All i lodged 189 visa application on 11 feb 2017 and submitted medical for self wife and 3 yr child alongwith required PCC on march 20. Now we came to know of wife pregnancy.
> What options do we have in hand. Can i hold my case now....
> Is it mendatory to inform CO... expected delivery will be around 20 Dec 2017.
> If i opt for a seperate child visa for new born, what will be risks involved in that.
> ...


If you want to have the baby in Aus I don't think there a need to inform that now has nothing as really changed. You still have abt 8 months to your wife's EDD and there's a posiblity you get the grant before 6 months which will be the 36 weeks period usually specified by the airlines.
So in my opinion if you are willing to have the baby in Aus there's no need. But if by say 3 or 2 months to your EDD you can now notify them knowing the possibility of travelling by air is not possible. 

My wife got pregnant shortly after we submitted our application to, now we've gotten the grant and are moving next month which is still months away from her EDD.


----------



## KarthikR88 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi,

My current circumstance is as below,

Taken Medicals for Spouse and Self on Jan 30th 2017 and we did not go with X-Ray as my wife was only 10 weeks pregnant by then. Submitted Visa Application Subclass 190 on March 4th 2017 along with all documents (Attached Letter from Doctor advising not to go for X-Ray till Baby Born). I have mailed the CO informing my circumstance and attached the doctor letter in Immi Account as well (for which I am yet to get any reply).

Below are my questions for which I need some help,
1) Initially when we were submitting my Spouse HAP, we thought of keeping the option open for baby birth in Australia. But we think giving birth in India and then add baby to our application. Will this selection in HAP be any issue to put our case on hold

2) What are the medium (mail/Immi account.?) by which CO can be informed. What are the means by which we can expect CO response (Mail/Immi Account again.?)

3) How will we get to know that our case is put on-hold.

3) Expected date for our baby birth is 2nd Sept 2017. Is there any time frame within which should we get back CO for updating baby birth, documents for baby etc.

Requesting your help please.


----------



## KarthikR88 (Jun 22, 2016)

jatinders said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My wife was 4 month pregnant when we lodge visa after medicals. We waited for almost 4 months but no proceedings with the case. I have also sent some email once a month seeking for application status but no response.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jatinder!! That was very helpful

But wondering why you had to take X-Ray (during 4th month) if you wanted to put your case on hold.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

*Case on Hold*



KarthikR88 said:


> Thanks Jatinder!! That was very helpful
> 
> But wondering why you had to take X-Ray (during 4th month) if you wanted to put your case on hold.


Hello Karthik,

We were supposed to get the grant till Jan/Feb 2017 which is almost 4 months timeframe from visa lodge date. 
It was a decision that we had to made after no choice that we cannot fly anymore in this condition. otherwise have to go through the child visa process if case finalized.

I requested them to put my case on hold. So, I got email from DIBP they put my case on hold saying that the secondary applicant is pregnant.


----------



## KarthikR88 (Jun 22, 2016)

jatinders said:


> Hello Karthik,
> 
> We were supposed to get the grant till Jan/Feb 2017 which is almost 4 months timeframe from visa lodge date.
> It was a decision that we had to made after no choice that we cannot fly anymore in this condition. otherwise have to go through the child visa process if case finalized.
> ...


Thanks Jatinder.

Hoping that someone can please help me with clarifying few questions that I have posted in my previous post.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*Wife pregnant*

Hello Guys,

I have recently loged my EOI for 189/190 and havenot received any invitations so far but expecting in month of July/Aug 2017.Recently I came to know that my wife is 4 weeks pregnant.Now in this case please help me to understand what are the options open for me?for example-
1) Should I change number of members details in EOI as I am yet to receive ITA?
2)Should I Inform DIBP regarding this situation after receiving ITA and continue with ongoing process?
3)Should I put my process on hold?
4)Should I go ahead as it is and apply for new born separately for visa and all?

Please help me in this regard as I am highly confused now!!

Thanks
Joe


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

hjauhari said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have recently loged my EOI for 189/190 and havenot received any invitations so far but expecting in month of July/Aug 2017.Recently I came to know that my wife is 4 weeks pregnant.Now in this case please help me to understand what are the options open for me?for example-
> 1) Should I change number of members details in EOI as I am yet to receive ITA?
> ...


I expressed my opinion on the thread created by you. Adding to that I would say you are at very beginning stage nothing to worry about this now.

Enjoy of your fatherhood. All the best.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

rvd said:


> I expressed my opinion on the thread created by you. Adding to that I would say you are at very beginning stage nothing to worry about this now.
> 
> Enjoy of your fatherhood. All the best.


Thanks a Lot for your prompt reply!!!


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Wife pregnant during visa process*

My NSW nomination is approved today. I am the primary applicant and want to include my wife also in my visa application as a dependent. But my wife is 3 months pregnant. As am aware going forward she may have to undergo a chest x-ray as part of medical which is not advised at this stage. As my invite is only valid for 60 days how can I tackle the situation and successfully to get the visa for both of us?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

vipinmp said:


> My NSW nomination is approved today. I am the primary applicant and want to include my wife also in my visa application as a dependent. But my wife is 3 months pregnant. As am aware going forward she may have to undergo a chest x-ray as part of medical which is not advised at this stage. As my invite is only valid for 60 days how can I tackle the situation and successfully to get the visa for both of us?


Congratulations on both Invite and Child.

Apply the visa on last week of 60 days before it expires. Upload all the documents but don't do the medicals and PCC. Wait for the CO to request for the both.

By then it will be another 3 moths will be passed. You can check with doctor whether x-ray is possible at that time. If not get the certificate from the doctor and inform the CO about this and request him to put the case on hold till your wife can appear for medicals.

Later after the delivery in include the child in your visa application and get visa grant for all of you.

ALL THE BEST.


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the kind reply.


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

rhoskens said:


> still in the same situation.
> 
> Called DIBP, the officer told my papers were fine, just to relax and wait for the grant, it is in process to be finalized... but my wife is due next Tuesday and no grant so far (remember, paid the VAC2 on 24th February).
> 
> ...


Hi rhoskens,
I am also in same boat. so by today whats your visa update? please let me know your experience. I am also waiting my 489 visa grant since 7 months complete and just last week i email my case officer to add my new born baby too but no respond yet...attach 1022 form birth certifacte and passport. do i need to pay visa charge too for new born .

your advice will be great help on this world


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

Spoorthybp said:


> Hi All,
> I
> Has anyone of you in the forum got a visa while wife was pregnant? While I lodged the visa my wife was ~8 weeks pregnant and we declared it in the application and also got the medical done with the consent of the doctor, now I am trying to see if anyone else was in similar situation but I am not able to find any answers.


Hi, spoorthy

my situtation is same as you and waiting is almost 7 month complete after all process is finished. Now my son is also arrived in April in this panic world. I already email my case officer including form 1022, birth certificate and passport. Hope for good news after long waiting.

what about you? please let me know your experience.

thanks
manoh:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manoh (Jan 24, 2017)

amar_klanti said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no need to wait for CO to add new born baby. Just mail your baby passport, birth certificate, form 1022 to Skilled Support Team ([email protected]) and give your application details including TRN(Transaction Reference Number).
> 
> ...


Hi amar,
After email to skilled support team where to request for HAP ID to complete the medical. Please let me know...as i email my CO its been a week no respond yet. Waiting for visa decision long 7 month complete. so headache mate...life sucks..
thanks
manoh


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

rvd said:


> Congratulations on both Invite and Child.
> 
> Apply the visa on last week of 60 days before it expires. Upload all the documents but don't do the medicals and PCC. Wait for the CO to request for the both.
> 
> ...


Thanks RVD

Thanks for the quick reply.

Do you mean to say except my wife's PCC and Medicals, I need to upload all the documents(including my medicals and PCC)?

Can I do medical (except for X-ray) and PCC for my wife at this stage?


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello all,

I have uploaded my daughter's BC, form 1022 (In 2nd week of May) and PP (in May end) to immi account and sent them email as well. But there is no reply since then from their side.
I am hoping to get my baby added in immi account very soon.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

jatinders said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have uploaded my daughter's BC, form 1022 (In 2nd week of May) and PP (in May end) to immi account and sent them email as well. But there is no reply since then from their side.
> I am hoping to get my baby added in immi account very soon.


Did you pay additional for your daughter's visa applications? If so what is the amount? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mash2017 said:


> Did you pay additional for your daughter's visa applications? If so what is the amount?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


no fees is charged for baby born during visa process


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> no fees is charged for baby born during visa process


Thanks Sultan_azam!


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

jatinders said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have uploaded my daughter's BC, form 1022 (In 2nd week of May) and PP (in May end) to immi account and sent them email as well. But there is no reply since then from their side.
> I am hoping to get my baby added in immi account very soon.



One more question, How did you put your application on hold? Did you ask them to put it on hold, if so how did you do that, through emails to CO? 
In my case, i have not yet been contacted by a CO, application is still in Received status. I front loaded my applications with medical & PCC. Baby is due in December. 
I still wonder what is the best way? 
Couple of options i have

1. Just go ahead, hopefully if i receive a grant soon, 
A.will get my visa validated and return for delivery & then add the new born
B. Stay there in Ausi for delivery (i'm not so comfortable though)
2. ask CO to put the application on hold-- but what if i will never be contacted by a CO and receive a direct grant close to delivery dates

It would be a great help if experts here can advise me on this. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

have you submitted your Wife's Medical's, if yes then you cannot put the application on Hold. If no then you dont submit the medicals of your wife, when co contacts inform them of the baby status, they will ask from some details which when furnished will put your application on hold. 

Hannibal 



mash2017 said:


> One more question, How did you put your application on hold? Did you ask them to put it on hold, if so how did you do that, through emails to CO?
> In my case, i have not yet been contacted by a CO, application is still in Received status. I front loaded my applications with medical & PCC. Baby is due in December.
> I still wonder what is the best way?
> Couple of options i have
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mash2017 said:


> One more question, How did you put your application on hold? Did you ask them to put it on hold, if so how did you do that, through emails to CO?
> In my case, i have not yet been contacted by a CO, application is still in Received status. I front loaded my applications with medical & PCC. Baby is due in December.
> I still wonder what is the best way?
> Couple of options i have
> ...



you can write them a mail explaining your situation along with documentary evidence of pregnancy, you can ask them either to

1. put the case on hold until baby is delivered so that you can add baby to visa application and entire family will be granted visa at once, seldom applicants get an email that their case is put on hold till delivery of baby

or else

2. you can request them to expedite visa grant by July or August so that you can travel to Australia by suitable time(say october), settle things there and arrange for baby delivery in Australia, baby will receive Australian citizenship by birth.

the chances of expediting the case is totally in their hands


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> have you submitted your Wife's Medical's, if yes then you cannot put the application on Hold. If no then you dont submit the medicals of your wife, when co contacts inform them of the baby status, they will ask from some details which when furnished will put your application on hold.
> 
> Hannibal


Thanks for your response! Yes all medical tests are done, my IMMI account shows that health clearance has been provided for all (it is a automated process here, handled by the medical center, i did not upload any). So now basically I'm not in a position to ask CO to put the application on hold? is that how it goes


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> you can write them a mail explaining your situation along with documentary evidence of pregnancy, you can ask them either to
> 
> 1. put the case on hold until baby is delivered so that you can add baby to visa application and entire family will be granted visa at once, seldom applicants get an email that their case is put on hold till delivery of baby
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind reply Sultan_azam! 
Since i have never been contacted by a CO yet,I have no idea to which email i should send my request? Do they have a general email address. 
If you are aware of it, could you please share!

Thanks again.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks for your kind reply Sultan_azam!
> Since i have never been contacted by a CO yet,I have no idea to which email i should send my request? Do they have a general email address.
> If you are aware of it, could you please share!
> 
> Thanks again.


as i remember it was [email protected]

simultaneously you can provide a change of circumstance update and providing evidence of pregnancy documents under spouse documents list


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> as i remember it was [email protected]
> 
> simultaneously you can provide a change of circumstance update and providing evidence of pregnancy documents under spouse documents list


Thanks a lot !
just for clarification, can it (asking to put the visa application on hold) have an adverse impact on the outcome? will the visa grant be delayed forever. 
If there is anyone with similar experience, could you please shed some light!

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mash2017 said:


> Thanks a lot !
> just for clarification, can it (asking to put the visa application on hold) have an adverse impact on the outcome? will the visa grant be delayed forever.
> If there is anyone with similar experience, could you please shed some light!
> 
> Thanks


i had a similar experience and we got the grant within 45 days after submitting all documents(incl baby) after baby was delivered, the overall process took around an year


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i had a similar experience and we got the grant within 45 days after submitting all documents(incl baby) after baby was delivered, the overall process took around an year


So you had to redo PCC and medical for yourself and spouse? Because most probably when i ll get docs ready for the new born after delivery, i'm sure my PCC and medical will be expired.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mash2017 said:


> So you had to redo PCC and medical for yourself and spouse? Because most probably when i ll get docs ready for the new born after delivery, i'm sure my PCC and medical will be expired.


they will ask to redo if pcc/medicals are expired


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> they will ask to redo if pcc/medicals are expired


Thanks Sultan_azam! you have always been very kind and helpful.


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi All,

Finally, I received confirmation to apply for the visa on 23-May and it has validity till 22-July. I am the primary applicant and want to include my wife also in my visa application as a dependent. But she is 3 and half months pregnant. As am aware that she has to undergo a chest x-ray as part of medical which is not advised at this stage and I will not be able to do medical for her now. Am planning to submit the visa application on 15-July by that time she will be 4 and half months.

Below are my questions for which I need some help,
1) Do I need to mention anywhere in the application that my Wife is pregnant?
2) Do I need to do include her PCC or wait for the delivery to complete?
3) Do I need to include my PCC and medical because PCC and medical have some expiry time?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Yempee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I received confirmation to apply for the visa on 23-May and it has validity till 22-July. I am the primary applicant and want to include my wife also in my visa application as a dependent. But she is 3 and half months pregnant. As am aware that she has to undergo a chest x-ray as part of medical which is not advised at this stage and I will not be able to do medical for her now. Am planning to submit the visa application on 15-July by that time she will be 4 and half months.
> 
> ...


you can submit the visa application with all documents except medicals & PCC, when case officer asks for medicals, give them form 1022 stating inability to take visa health check due to pregnancy, also give proof of pregnancy documents like gynae report, Ultrasound report etc..

DIBP will wait till baby is delivered, the reply from case officer will say more on what to do next etc


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you can submit the visa application with all documents except medicals & PCC, when case officer asks for medicals, give them form 1022 stating inability to take visa health check due to pregnancy, also give proof of pregnancy documents like gynae report, Ultrasound report etc..
> 
> DIBP will wait till baby is delivered, the reply from case officer will say more on what to do next etc


Thanks for your quick reply.
As you have mentioned currently I have to hold my Wife's PCC and Medical now.
Should I submit my PCC and Medical now?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Yempee said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> As you have mentioned currently I have to hold my Wife's PCC and Medical now.
> Should I submit my PCC and Medical now?


you can also hold your pcc/meds and wait for case officer's comment after you give form 1022


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

from my signature what u people think i will be in a late queue more than a year as i am applying through consultant???


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Fakhar said:


> from my signature what u people think i will be in a late queue more than a year as i am applying through consultant???


Hi Mate, it will take time.. I would suggest you put your application on hold as baby is due in Sept 2017 and post Aug your wife will not be allowed to fly (32 weeks). Once baby is born, add his/her details in you application.

Jagjit Swain


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hi Mate, it will take time.. I would suggest you put your application on hold as baby is due in Sept 2017 and post Aug your wife will not be allowed to fly (32 weeks). Once baby is born, add his/her details in you application.
> 
> Jagjit Swain


Am also in the same boat.
My wife also 5-month pregnant and due on December 
I have submitted the application last week and we have uploaded all the document except her medical. CO has not contacted yet.
I have no idea what would be the next step.
What is the procedure to request CO to put the case on hold?


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Yempee said:


> Am also in the same boat.
> My wife also 5-month pregnant and due on December
> I have submitted the application last week and we have uploaded all the document except her medical. CO has not contacted yet.
> I have no idea what would be the next step.
> What is the procedure to request CO to put the case on hold?


Y are not going for ur wife medical after 3/months medical is no issue by this may be u can get grant before December...go for that bro


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

Fakhar said:


> Y are not going for ur wife medical after 3/months medical is no issue by this may be u can get grant before December...go for that bro


During pregnancy chest, an x-ray is not advised.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello to everyone.
Have a question to the experts. My wife is pregnant and delivers end of October. As far as I understand if I get the invitation before the baby will be born there is no extra fee of $900 for the child. Is it correct?


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Yempee said:


> During pregnancy chest, an x-ray is not advised.


hi after 3 months it is allowed you can clear from medical center as well my wife was 7 months pregnant at the time i applied the visa they have protective sheets on medical center ...i suggest you should consult the doctor and panel hospital where u are going for medicals...?


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi seniors,
Please guide that i have to submit fee for new born baby or not?who is expexted in september and i submitted the visa application on 20 june


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Hello Fakhar,

If baby is born after Visa lodge but before Visa grant, there is no cost for new born baby. You just need to get the baby added into application by sending required documents. That's it. No fee for new born baby in this case.




Fakhar said:


> Hi seniors,
> Please guide that i have to submit fee for new born baby or not?who is expexted in september and i submitted the visa application on 20 june


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

rvd said:


> Congratulations on both Invite and Child.
> 
> Apply the visa on last week of 60 days before it expires. Upload all the documents but don't do the medicals and PCC. Wait for the CO to request for the both.
> 
> ...


Hi RVD,

As you have suggested i have submitted the application on 13-July. We have uploaded all the document except my wife medical.

As of now CO has not yet been assigned to my case.

Once the CO is assigned to my case, CO will definitely ask for my wife medical report and my application status will be "Information Requested State".

What are the medium (email mail/Immi account/phone) by which CO can be informed that my wife is pregnant?

What are the means by which we can expect CO response (Mail/Immi Account)?

Do we need to mention CO for putting our case on hold?


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

Yempee said:


> Hi RVD,
> 
> As you have suggested i have submitted the application on 13-July. We have uploaded all the document except my wife medical.
> 
> ...


Can anyone please guide me further by clarifying my queries?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Check my replies below. Hope it helps.



Yempee said:


> Hi RVD,
> 
> As you have suggested i have submitted the application on 13-July. We have uploaded all the document except my wife medical.
> 
> ...


- Yes, you can mention that you want all the medicals & PCC to be postponed after child birth, it will give you longer IED. However, There is no official status of ON HOLD. Its just that once you submit the requested documents on immiaccount and inform the CO, they shall refer back to your case, add the child and proceed with the case.


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

SqOats said:


> Check my replies below. Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> - Yes, you can mention that you want all the medicals & PCC to be postponed after child birth, it will give you longer IED. However, There is no official status of ON HOLD. Its just that once you submit the requested documents on immiaccount and inform the CO, they shall refer back to your case, add the child and proceed with the case.


Thanks for the reply.
CO contacted me and asked for Wife's medical.
I have emailed CO and requested for holding my wife' medical until the birth of baby.
I have also uploaded 1022 under in IMMI account under my document section as am the primary applicant, Gynac letter stating inability to undergo x-ray due to pregnancy and 2nd-trimester scan reports are uploaded under "Medical Examination, Evidence of Intention to Undergo" section of Wife.

I have following query.

1)Should I need to press "Information provided" button now?
2)If CO is not replying to my email how can I confirm that my case is under hold?
3)After delivery do I need to inform CO about it?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Yempee said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> CO contacted me and asked for Wife's medical.
> I have emailed CO and requested for holding my wife' medical until the birth of baby.
> I have also uploaded 1022 under in IMMI account under my document section as am the primary applicant, Gynac letter stating inability to undergo x-ray due to pregnancy and 2nd-trimester scan reports are uploaded under "Medical Examination, Evidence of Intention to Undergo" section of Wife.
> ...


1. I think don't need to press "Information provided" button as you did not provided what CO asked for; however you can email about this to your CO.
(I am not sure about this please confirm with other experts too)

2. Most of the times CO won't reply at this circumstances we can try to send follow up emails.

3.First you will submit form 1022 again and attach birth certificate of the newborn baby 
After approving this application your child will be added to your Immiaccount so you will upload all required documents including passport.
If there is no HAP ID provided for the baby, don't wait until CO contact. You just send an email to [email protected] to obtain HAP ID for your newborn baby, I think you will receive the HAP ID next day.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Rohit R said:


> Hello Fakhar,
> 
> If baby is born after Visa lodge but before Visa grant, there is no cost for new born baby. You just need to get the baby added into application by sending required documents. That's it. No fee for new born baby in this case.


And I'm still waiting for 3 weeks for my baby to be added


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> And I'm still waiting for 3 weeks for my baby to be added


Most cases are progressing slowly so we have wait until they respond.
You can send a remainder email after completing 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

rvd said:


> 1. I think don't need to press "Information provided" button as you did not provided what CO asked for; however you can email about this to your CO.
> (I am not sure about this please confirm with other experts too)
> 
> 2. Most of the times CO won't reply at this circumstances we can try to send follow up emails.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification.

In Immi account we have "Update us" ==> "Notification of changes in circumstances" link, we have two section "Information which is no longer current" and "Give current information". In the "Give current information" section i have mentioned wife's pregnancy detais and mentioned that treating doctor advised not to undergo xray. What i can mention "Information which is no longer current" section?


----------



## Gangow (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I am currently in Australia under temporary work visa and my wife is pregnant staying in India.
I am about to submit my EOI for 190 visa processing with 70pts. I have the below queries, could any one please help me in clarifying.

1. Given X-ray cannot be done for my wife, will there be any impact on my application processing.
2. Will I be granted a bridging visa or should I wait until the baby is delivered?
3. Should I need to apply a visa for the baby?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mohit627 (May 8, 2017)

Hi All,

I have received my invitation in second round of August and I am ready with all my documentation except Medicals. Original Plan was to submit the Application Today, But Day before yesterday we came to know that My wife is expecting although Due date will be confirmed in Next scan but it will come out around April.
Now as per the new visa processing timelines it is almost impossible to plan to get into AU before delivery(optimistically considering we will get Grant in 4-5 Months). Now my preference is we submit the Application and notify CO about our case and after delivery Get baby added to the same application to save us from all the trouble of applying again under child Visa.

Now my question 
1. How shall I proceed in this case.
2. Can we get a grant without chest X-ray of my Spouse.
3. As I have sept 24 as last day to submit application shall I wait for a month to submit my application which will buy me time for adding newborn into our application.

My questions may be naive but any help will be much appreciated as this are happening quite unpredictably there are too many permutations combinations I am thinking of.


Regards.


----------



## jatinders (Sep 25, 2015)

mohit627 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my invitation in second round of August and I am ready with all my documentation except Medicals. Original Plan was to submit the Application Today, But Day before yesterday we came to know that My wife is expecting although Due date will be confirmed in Next scan but it will come out around April.
> Now as per the new visa processing timelines it is almost impossible to plan to get into AU before delivery(optimistically considering we will get Grant in 4-5 Months). Now my preference is we submit the Application and notify CO about our case and after delivery Get baby added to the same application to save us from all the trouble of applying again under child Visa.
> ...


Hi Mohit,

Your case is similar to mine.
Even we had the delivery date in April 2017 and I got invitation on Sept 2016. We lodged case in Oct 2016, check my signature for more details.
Also, I post my case story in this group if you go back some pages, you will get help from it.


----------



## Kyalo (Nov 21, 2016)

jatinders said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have uploaded my daughter's BC, form 1022 (In 2nd week of May) and PP (in May end) to immi account and sent them email as well. But there is no reply since then from their side.
> I am hoping to get my baby added in immi account very soon.


jatinders,

I have been following your posts and thanks for your updates.

I have received an invitation for subclass 489 FS and about to lodge my application. However, we have noticed that my wife is pregnant about 1 month now. Am worried she may not be allowed to take her x-ray medicals. I am planning to hold till the child is born.

Now my question is after birth what will be the cost of adding my new born child to the application or it is free? Do you also require her/his passport?

Kindly advise me.


----------



## dar8 (May 18, 2016)

mohit627 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my invitation in second round of August and I am ready with all my documentation except Medicals. Original Plan was to submit the Application Today, But Day before yesterday we came to know that My wife is expecting although Due date will be confirmed in Next scan but it will come out around April.
> Now as per the new visa processing timelines it is almost impossible to plan to get into AU before delivery(optimistically considering we will get Grant in 4-5 Months). Now my preference is we submit the Application and notify CO about our case and after delivery Get baby added to the same application to save us from all the trouble of applying again under child Visa.
> ...


Hi mate , 

I would recommend you submit visa application now as processing time clock starts ticking from the day you lodge visa app. and co will start background/security checks on stuff like employment , documents in the mean time , wait until co request medicals and police reports (Due to 12 months validity of them) , if co asks for medicals you have two options , one is to do the medical and x ray of wife with shield on or to hold the x ray until the baby is born. We did the x ray with shield on but this didn't have any affect on visa grant our visa still took close to 9 months. I recommend you requesting co to hold the x ray until baby is born as it's highly unlikely that you will be granted the visa before child is born.


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello. I have a query about pregnancy.

If my wife is pregnant and we have already done our medicals can I still put my application on hold? The reason is that it has been almost 7 months and it looks like my visa is not going to be granted anytime soon. 

I want to put my application on hold and add my baby.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Hello. I have a query about pregnancy.
> 
> If my wife is pregnant and we have already done our medicals can I still put my application on hold? The reason is that it has been almost 7 months and it looks like my visa is not going to be granted anytime soon.
> 
> I want to put my application on hold and add my baby.


You can add baby details even post invite. Let the application continue.

Don't add any pauses. Explain to CO post invite and he/she can help you delay it


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> You can add baby details even post invite. Let the application continue.
> 
> Don't add any pauses. Explain to CO post invite and he/she can help you delay it


Mate my application is already in progress for 6 months. I am already invited and waiting for grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hasansins said:


> Hello. I have a query about pregnancy.
> 
> If my wife is pregnant and we have already done our medicals can I still put my application on hold? The reason is that it has been almost 7 months and it looks like my visa is not going to be granted anytime soon.
> 
> I want to put my application on hold and add my baby.


I have not read of any rules under which you can put your application under hold

You can try your luck by writing to the CO for the same and maybe he will accept your request 

Cheers


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi all,

I am a PR and have applied for wife's 309/100 partner visa in June 2017. Now my wife is 3 months pregnant. Could anyone help me with my queries here?

1. Can i apply a visitor visa for my wife now to come to Australia? What is the visa type to be applied? Probability of immigration allowing this kind of visa?
2. Can she apply for Medicare card? Should she be in Australia or we can apply it from offshore as well?
3. If we consider delivery in Australia, by which month of pregnancy should we get registered in the public hospital?
4. With medicare + public hospital option, can you please give me a ballpark figure of probable costs for delivery ( in March 2018)

Thanks a ton in advance! Your replies will help me take a big decision considering the future of my child.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

Hello Guys,

What are the options available if I receive visa grant for me and my wife ,on the other hand wife is pregnant?
How to get new born visa in that case? can new born come along us on visitor's visa meanwhile PR for baby will be initiated?
Thanks


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi all,

Need another favor from you. Appreciate very much if you can share your thoughts on this. 

We got our grant yesterday. Our initial entry date is in May 2018. Our baby is due in December, 2017. While applying, we declared the pregnancy and mentioned that we plan to do the delivery in Ausi. But unexpectedly the process got delayed and we are already in 3rd trimester, settling in Ausi for delivery seems too much of a trouble and not at all comfortable with it now. 
If we plan to visit Ausi (long term or short term basis) after newborn arrival, it will take sometime to get the BC, PP prepared and get his PR ready. I'm not sure we have enough time for that cos we need to do our initial entry before May, 2018. 
so in this situation, will it be ok to request an extension to IED from my CO? Hope it will not affect the visa that had already been granted 

Appreciate your response very much!
Cheers!


----------



## m.umairali (Jan 9, 2017)

Aoa Sir
I need your advice for my case. I lodged my visa application on 5 february 2017. Got request for PCc and medicals on March 5. I submitted required PCC and medicals by 28 March 2017. 
In june, we came to know about pregnancy of my wife. Her delivery date is 22 Decemver 2017.
Now i have two options either 
1- just let the process go and if i got grant before baby delivers, request for extention in IED on grounds that i still need to secure child cisa and cant lwave new born behind.
2- request CO to put my application on hold until delivery and add new born in existing application.

In light of your understanding and experience what you would recommend me.

Appreciate your support.

Thanks


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

jatinders said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My wife was 4 month pregnant when we lodge visa after medicals. We waited for almost 4 months but no proceedings with the case. I have also sent some email once a month seeking for application status but no response.
> 
> ...


As you said, you had waited till 35th week for grant, that means you have had a plan to deliver your baby in Aus. Ryt?


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi,

I have a similar problem.
I am currently in the EOI queue with 65 points.
Recently, I got 79+ in PTE and waiting to update it in EOI , so my score will turn to 75.
But, my wife is pregnant now.
I have questions like,
1. Is this the right time to update EOI, because I might get invite soon
2. If I proceed, file VISA, my wife can't produce her health certificate, so how long can I hold the VISA process ?
3. Or should I wait for 2-3 months, update my EOI and proceed for VISA as I might hold the VISA process for a shorter period.

Experts plz guide?
Sorry for flooding the qs in certain threads. I am trying to collect few experiences of the problem, so that I can make a firm decision.


----------



## Yempee (Feb 9, 2016)

rvd said:


> 1. I think don't need to press "Information provided" button as you did not provided what CO asked for; however you can email about this to your CO.
> (I am not sure about this please confirm with other experts too)
> 
> 2. Most of the times CO won't reply at this circumstances we can try to send follow up emails.
> ...


Today newborn got added in IMMI account.
But 'Organise health examinations' link is missing under "View Health Assessment" section to generate HAP ID.
It just shows the baby name(DOB) and nothing else...

Do we need to wait again to get HAP ID for Newborn?


----------



## Kyalo (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello expats,

My wife and I lodged our visa in September. My wife is pregnant and we indicated that she intents to deliver in Australia. We have uploaded all the required documents and still waiting.

If we are granted before the due date, we will travel immediately and have her deliver in Australia. My question is, has anyone been granted visa before due date and given birth in Australia? How much does it cost to deliver in Australia without medical cover?

I will really appreciate your help.


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

If you are on PR it is free by avaling medicare card


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kyalo said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> My wife and I lodged our visa in September. My wife is pregnant and we indicated that she intents to deliver in Australia. We have uploaded all the required documents and still waiting.
> 
> ...


Without Medicare card and insurance, you can expect to pay around 10,000 AUD in a private hospital for normal delivery without complications 

Cheers


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

What happens if the partner gets pregnant after Visa lodge, medicals also done and the decision is pending.
1. When should we update DIBP?
2. Will there be any additional fee that needs to be paid for the baby?
3. What all details need to be conveyed to DIBP? only that the partner is pregnant or things how many weeks and all? 
4. Any other points, that needs to be considered?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> What happens if the partner gets pregnant after Visa lodge, medicals also done and the decision is pending.
> 1. When should we update DIBP?
> 2. Will there be any additional fee that needs to be paid for the baby?
> 3. What all details need to be conveyed to DIBP? only that the partner is pregnant or things how many weeks and all?
> ...


1. I would do immediately after I get a medical confirmation by filing a Form 1022

2. If the baby is born before the grant, you can add the baby name without any additional fees

3. If you have th confirmation on number of weeks, no harm in adding that. Also upload the medical confirmation report

4. You can request the CO to postpone the visa processing till such time the baby is delivered if you don’t want to go through the lengthy costly and cumbersome process of applying for baby PR separately 

Cheers


----------



## srisg48rao (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi All,

Need your guidance here. 

I had submitted my application on 1st Oct 2017 for 189 visa and for my wife as co-applicant.
I uploaded all docs except PCC and Medicals.

CO was assigned for my case on 17th Jan 2018 and she requested for PCC and medicals. 
Medicals need Chest X-ray to be performed. But, my wife is 2.8 months pregnant now and expected delivery date is on 6th Aug 2018. 

In dilemma whether to undergo Chest X-ray for my partner. I sent a mail to CO asking for advice on the same. 

Should I ask them to hold our application till child is born?
Can I expect a reply soon? 
What is the probability of CO asking me to wait until Aug 2018 (which is almost 6 months from now)and get medicals done later? 
And how long after delivery will the CO give us time? Since, its a twin pregnancy i guess she will have to take rest at least a month.

If we do not get any reply, should I go ahead with medicals next week? 
I am just worried if we both decide to get PCC and medicals done, its more difficult to add new born kids through 101 child visa.

Please guide me.

Regards,
Srinivas Rao


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srisg48rao said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your guidance here.
> 
> ...


In all probability, the panel doctors themselves will not suggest you get an X-ray done at a 3 month pregnancy stage.
So all your options will be closed

So you can get a certificate from them to this effect, and submit it to the co along with the pregnancy confirmation test report.
Your application will b put on hold till your twins are delivered and the mother is fit to be xrayed

So all your problems are solved except the delay in visa processing, which can’t be helped

Cheers


----------



## manishabajpai (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Team,

I have lodged my visa under 190 and my medical is done. Though still my PCC is pending. During this process I got engaged and my marriage is in May now. I would want to include my spouse in the same visa as a secondary applicant which has a fee for 1800 AUD. How do I proceed now as still I am not granted visa and should i need to ask the CO to halt the process until my marriage happens and I have a marriage certificate. My engagement happened in Feb and would like to know what would be the next steps. I am confused as I had not included any secondary applicant during the EOI.

Waiting for reply.
Regards,
Manisha Bajpai


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manishabajpai said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I have lodged my visa under 190 and my medical is done. Though still my PCC is pending. During this process I got engaged and my marriage is in May now. I would want to include my spouse in the same visa as a secondary applicant which has a fee for 1800 AUD. How do I proceed now as still I am not granted visa and should i need to ask the CO to halt the process until my marriage happens and I have a marriage certificate. My engagement happened in Feb and would like to know what would be the next steps. I am confused as I had not included any secondary applicant during the EOI.
> 
> ...


I do not know if you can voluntarily stop the processing of your application temporarily because of your impending marriage 
I assume it would be the prerogative of the CO

If you do not upload your PCC, the CO is bound to contact you for uploading the same

At that point maybe you can ask him to give you time till you are married to upload the same along with your spouse application 

Cheers


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear All,

I submitted my applications (Me, Wife and Child) and paid the fees on 3rd May'2018. All medicals done for Me, Wife and Child. All documents uploaded (medicals cleared for all ) on 9th May'2018. We are waiting for the Grant.
How will one come to know that CO has been assigned or not?
Now, We feel my wife could be pregnant.
What are the options if it is confirmed.
Which is the better option:
1. Inform once CO is assigned. What If we get grant (Processing time shows 6 to 10 months) before the baby is born?
2. Inform CO and ask to put visa grant on hold? Wait for the delivery then add baby?
3. If we get grant in 3 - 4 months, can we go to Australia and get delivered there (with much less medical expenses).
4. Of by the time we receive grant, she will be 7 - 8 months pregnant... then what is the option?

I know, these questions have been asked before in the forum but not wife becoming pregnant after all medicals and PCC.
Kindly advise and guide.


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

In this case, say you defer till the baby birth,... will the PCC and Medicals still be valid. Say birth date is January 2019 and PCC is valid till December 2018 only? we need to resubmit again?


----------



## asifsiyal (Jun 29, 2018)

I am waiting for the outcome of my 489 Family Sponsor application, my application status is Further assessment since 7th August 2018, application was lodged on 7th October 2017 almost 1 year back. Recently we came to know the news of my wife pregnancy on 18th September 2018. Please if someone could answer the following Question.
1) Is it necessary to inform CO about the news of pregnancy because it's only a start, as one year is approaching we might get the grant in near future.
2) How much it cost if we apply for the Visa after the baby is born out side australia and let the department issue the grant now and apply later.
3) My medical and police clearance certificate will be expired if we wait for the baby to be born out side australia, so we have to do the medical and police clearance again?
4) How much it cost if we plan to deliver baby in Australia depending on the grant issuance.

Aaah it's very complicated situation, please someone suggest. I was already waiting for the Visa for last one year and now this new complication arises.


----------



## Capriconzz (Apr 22, 2016)

*Wife Pregnancy & CO contact for medical*

Hi All,

I need help on a complicated situation. I lodged my visa in November and yesterday I had CO contact asking for medicals. My wife is pregnant and delivery is expected in March. Can someone with similar experience, answer following queries

1. How should I inform CO about my wife pregnancy as email was received from standard ID of gsm.allocated. Also in Immi account, there is no reply option under messages
2. There is text field in "notification of change in circumstances". Should I use it without attaching any form?
3. Once I have informed CO about my situation, should I press "I confirm I have submitted all documents" or leave it as it is as I am only stating the reason for not uploading the required documents

Regards,


----------



## suriya8187 (May 15, 2017)

Capriconzz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need help on a complicated situation. I lodged my visa in November and yesterday I had CO contact asking for medicals. My wife is pregnant and delivery is expected in March. Can someone with similar experience, answer following queries
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I am in the same situation. CO has been allocated today and asking for medicals and pcc.My wife is pregnant and expected date of delivery is in April. So please help if you have taken anyother step regarding the same.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

subscribing


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

We have lodged Visa 190 on Dec 1st with PCC and medicals completed for both of us and just to know yesterday that my wife is few weeks pregnant.
We would like to have our baby at offshore(India) only and my question over is how should I add to my application a) Shall I wait until the CO assigns b ) Shall I straight away go and inform in change in circumstances section - How do I do it? Need help or c) Shall I wait for some more weeks to get double confirmed on pregnancy(worst case scenario).

Can someone please provide me input on the above.

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have lodged Visa 190 on Dec 1st with PCC and medicals completed for both of us and just to know yesterday that my wife is few weeks pregnant.
> We would like to have our baby at offshore(India) only and my question over is how should I add to my application a) Shall I wait until the CO assigns b ) Shall I straight away go and inform in change in circumstances section - How do I do it? Need help or c) Shall I wait for some more weeks to get double confirmed on pregnancy(worst case scenario).
> ...


Congratulations 
The bigger issue is if you want to delay your visa grant till the baby is born and added to your application?

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> Congratulations
> The bigger issue is if you want to delay your visa grant till the baby is born and added to your application?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, NB. I am thinking to have baby here considering my conditions like job search, post hospital etc. What do you suggest?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Yes, NB. I am thinking to have baby here considering my conditions like job search, post hospital etc. What do you suggest?


What do you mean by here ?
Can you please read the question and then reply ?

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> What do you mean by here ?
> Can you please read the question and then reply ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Sorry for confusing.

Yes, I would like to hold my application or grant until our baby is delivered here in India.

Can you help me in the process of putting on application on hold; currently CO is not assigned to my application, shall I wait until the CO gets assigned or shall I straight away go and inform in change in circumstances section? Please suggest me.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Subscribing


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

Hello, 

I have lodeged my 489 Visa in October 2019 and awaiting for any contact. 

My Wife is pregnant and we would like to inform DHA about it so baby can be born before the grant. My wife's medicals is already done and submitted and it was mentioned in the medicals that she's pregnant.

Do we need to inform them seperately? What is the correct way to inform them? By adding information in the "Change in circumstances" section in ImmiAccount or is there any email address? 

Thanks


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Just need your advice friends over here. Considering the Corona impact and locked down period I would be keep my application on hold as my wife is pregnant and expecting a baby in early August. Initially I do not thought to intimate DHA about the delivery because I wan in assumption that If the visa is granted would try to move at the earliest but considering the situation around us I am thinking to hold the visa applicaiton now. Can someone please help me in how to put the application on hold. What is the process to it. Please share me your thoughts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just need your advice friends over here. Considering the Corona impact and locked down period I would be keep my application on hold as my wife is pregnant and expecting a baby in early August. Initially I do not thought to intimate DHA about the delivery because I wan in assumption that If the visa is granted would try to move at the earliest but considering the situation around us I am thinking to hold the visa applicaiton now. Can someone please help me in how to put the application on hold. What is the process to it. Please share me your thoughts.


You can send a request to
[email protected]

Upload the medical confirmation that your wife is pregnant also in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> You can send a request to
> [email protected]
> 
> Upload the medical confirmation that your wife is pregnant also in Immiaccount
> ...



Thanks NB for your reply. As CO is not assigned to my case, I would send an email to [email protected] along with change in circumstances form (1022) in the immiaccount. But regarding document(s) to be attached I don't find appropriate place to upload them. Can you advice me in this too?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Thanks NB for your reply. As CO is not assigned to my case, I would send an email to [email protected] along with change in circumstances form (1022) in the immiaccount. But regarding document(s) to be attached I don't find appropriate place to upload them. Can you advice me in this too?


Upload under others in wife section

Cheers


----------

